# Commuting lights for unlit country roads?



## MattR2011 (4 Oct 2011)

I've just started commuting to university by bike a couple of times a week, and it's about 10 miles, with the majority of the trip being unlit country roads. Due to the last bit near my university's campus being extremely busy, I'd rather not do the trip back during rush hour, which due to having cheap £10 argos lights at the moment, pretty much restricts me to coming back before rush hour (which restricts the days I can do it to pretty much 2 days a week), and it'll only get worse as the days get shorter.

Can anyone suggest some lights that would be suitable for commuting in the evening (8-9pm would be latest most likely) on unlit roads? As cheap as possible please


----------



## rusky (4 Oct 2011)

Welcome to the forums 

If you want stupid bright, then for £50 get the DX magicshine http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808...3-mode-900-lumen-led-bike-light-set-904444459


----------



## funnymummy (4 Oct 2011)

This one... Light was waiting for me on my doorstep when I got home today, It's advertsied as 1200 lumens, but the box says 900 
It's ready charged & I shut myself in the understair cupborad to see just how brigh it was.. Its BRIGHT!
But one teeny prob, it has a 2 pin plug, which yes I know it says that in the listing & yes, I have a 2 pin plug adapter..But the pins on it are flat not round..So far i've been to 4 shops & no-one sells the adapter I need!!


----------



## colly (4 Oct 2011)

I have just bought a set of these from the same site:

http://www.dealextre...-pack-set-82510

They actually sent a set rated at 900 lumen rather than 1200 and they are organising a replacement set but even the 900 lumen light is just BRILLIANT. 

I went out on Sunday am 5am in pitch black and on unlit roads it was like riding with car headlamps on.

Deal Extreme have some fantastic deals but it seems you do need to scan the site thoroughly because as you can see from the examples some deals are better than others for pretty much the same stuff.

Anyway for just over 30 quid I have a great new set of lights.


----------



## colly (4 Oct 2011)

funnymummy said:


> This one... Light was waiting for me on my doorstep when I got home today, It's advertsied as 1200 lumens, but the box says 900
> It's ready charged & I shut myself in the understair cupborad to see just how brigh it was.. Its BRIGHT!
> But one teeny prob, it has a 2 pin plug, which yes I know it says that in the listing & yes, I have a 2 pin plug adapter..But the pins on it are flat not round..So far i've been to 4 shops & no-one sells the adapter I need!!



Fortunately I do have an adaptor that takes the flat two pin so they are about.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2011)

funnymummy said:


> This one... Light was waiting for me on my doorstep when I got home today, It's advertsied as 1200 lumens, but the box says 900
> It's ready charged & I shut myself in the understair cupborad to see just how brigh it was.. Its BRIGHT!
> But one teeny prob, it has a 2 pin plug, which yes I know it says that in the listing & yes, I have a 2 pin plug adapter..But the pins on it are flat not round..So far i've been to 4 shops & no-one sells the adapter I need!!



travel adapter of the universal sort should see you right


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2011)

MattR2011 said:


> Can anyone suggest some lights that would be suitable for commuting in the evening (8-9pm would be latest most likely) on unlit roads? As cheap as possible please



cheap is a relative term. I use AyUps. Not cheap, but very very good.


----------



## MattR2011 (4 Oct 2011)

Thanks, I like the specifications + price of the T6 front light, will probably order soon  - still need suggestions for a rear light though.


----------



## marshmella (4 Oct 2011)

Have a look at this before choosing a front light My link


----------



## funnymummy (4 Oct 2011)

colly said:


> I have just bought a set of these from the same site:
> 
> http://www.dealextre...-pack-set-82510
> 
> They actually sent a set rated at 900 lumen rather than 1200 and they are organising a replacement set but even the 900 lumen light is just BRILLIANT.



That's the same as I got, have they asked you to return the 900 set before they'll send the 1200? And if so how much was the postage? 
I'm not prepared to send mine back, if it's going to cost me as much in P&P, & then have to wait another 4 weeks!



GregCollins said:


> travel adapter of the universal sort should see you right


 Tesco, Co-Op, Boots & Asda only sell travel adapters that do the round pins, not flat. Just went to Currys & they had them...for £20.99...! The young las who'd showed me where the were, looked at me, winked & whispered "Try Argos" I winked back & left
I now have my 2 (flat) pin adapater £4.99 
I


----------



## theloafer (4 Oct 2011)

hi matt
 to the forum ....Blackburn mars 4.0 seem well liked


larry


----------



## Tynan (4 Oct 2011)

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/rsp-night-sabre-1w-front-astrum-twin-1-2w-rear-id54230.html

using these at the moment, proper bright, rechargeable front, compact, decent mounts, £25 if you look

excellent lights for the money


----------



## colly (4 Oct 2011)

funnymummy said:


> I'm not prepared to send mine back, if it's going to cost me as much in P&P, & then have to wait another 4 weeks!



I have asked them for a returns label and so there should be no charge. It was/is a bit of a palaver getting things sorted ( they wanted pics of the box it came in, the label on the box etc) and something called a SKU number which I had no idea what it was. 

Having said that they got right back to me via email (within an hour or so) to let me know what I needed to do so it seems they aren't tardy about customer services. They mailed me back today to let me know they are looking into why I have the wrong light.

TBH I am tempted to tell them not to bother because I am more than satisfied with the light as it is. 

It's so good I'm going out early tomorrow just so I can use it again. 

Edit:
Just to add. If it means being without the light for 3 weeks or so I will not bother exchanging it.


----------



## funnymummy (4 Oct 2011)

colly said:


> I have asked them for a returns label and so there should be no charge. It was/is a bit of a palaver getting things sorted ( they wanted pics of the box it came in, the label on the box etc) and something called a SKU number which I had no idea what it was.
> 
> Having said that they got right back to me via email (within an hour or so) to let me know what I needed to do so it seems they aren't tardy about customer services. They mailed me back today to let me know they are looking into why I have the wrong light.
> 
> ...



I've not had chance to try mine out on the bike/in the dark yet, just shut myself in the cupboard LOL! And of course the battery probably wsn't fully charged.
Now i've got the adapater i'll test them out tommorrow night & see how they fare. 
I have no idea on how long it would take for them to send replacments, but sort of estimated 4 weeks.
It's taken 2 weeks from me ordering them for the lighst to arrive, so I just used thatv as an estimate as to how long they'd take to go back, then another 2 weeks to get new ones bcak here agin.


----------



## MattR2011 (4 Oct 2011)

I think now I'm more than likely going for the "T6 Water Resistant XML-T6 3-mode 1200 Lumen White LED Bike Light with Battery Pack Set" from deal extreme for the front, and a Blackburn Mars 4.0 for the rear (having a quick check on ebay though for UK suppliers for the front light). I have a question - how does the airmail service deal extreme uses work? Do they just pass it to royal mail in this country? If I miss the delivery and it doesn't fit through the letterbox, will they just keep it at the nearest royal mail depot?


----------



## CopperCyclist (4 Oct 2011)

MattR2011 said:


> I think now I'm more than likely going for the "T6 Water Resistant XML-T6 3-mode 1200 Lumen White LED Bike Light with Battery Pack Set" from deal extreme for the front, and a Blackburn Mars 4.0 for the rear. I have a question though - how does the airmail service deal extreme uses work? Do they just pass it to royal mail in this country? If I miss the delivery and it doesn't fit through the letterbox, will they just keep it at the nearest royal mail depot?



the usual procedure is that they will use a courier company - may be royal mail, may be dhl, may be anyone! All the courier companies then differ, but normally you'll get a card to say they missed you, and the opportunity to arrange another delivery, or pick it up from your nearest depot.


----------



## funnymummy (4 Oct 2011)

MattR2011 said:


> I think now I'm more than likely going for the "T6 Water Resistant XML-T6 3-mode 1200 Lumen White LED Bike Light with Battery Pack Set" from deal extreme for the front, and a Blackburn Mars 4.0 for the rear (having a quick check on ebay though for UK suppliers for the front light). I have a question - how does the airmail service deal extreme uses work? Do they just pass it to royal mail in this country? If I miss the delivery and it doesn't fit through the letterbox, will they just keep it at the nearest royal mail depot?



Mine arrived today while I was at work, even though there is a red label on the front saying 'Signature Required - Royal Mail' it was just put through my letter box!


----------



## MattR2011 (4 Oct 2011)

I just found:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cree-Wide...ike_Lights&hash=item43a9de2e2f#ht_2737wt_1167
on ebay for a fair bit cheaper than other lights I've looked at - would this be sufficient? I'm a bit worried about battery life though - I can get some rechargeable AAAs but if it's going to eat through battery power too quickly it may not be a good idea.


----------



## soulful dog (4 Oct 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Mine arrived today while I was at work, even though there is a red label on the front saying 'Signature Required - Royal Mail' it was just put through my letter box!


That's happened to me a few times recently. The last time I was home at the time, so the postman didn't even ring the bell to attempt to get a signature, he just put it through the letterbox. They only seem to be bothering about signatures for Special Delivery items these days?


----------



## funnymummy (4 Oct 2011)

MattR2011 said:


> I just found:
> http://www.ebay.co.u...#ht_2737wt_1167
> on ebay for a fair bit cheaper than other lights I've looked at - would this be sufficient? I'm a bit worried about battery life though - I can get some rechargeable AAAs but if it's going to eat through battery power too quickly it may not be a good idea.



Looks good, but I have no idea about battery life. I use recharables in my Smart lights (35lux) & they do last a long while between chrgaes, but the lights are nowhere near the 900 lumens level


----------



## johnr (4 Oct 2011)

I commute on country lanes and use a Hope 1 as my main light. Works a treat. I have a small Knog as well for flashing purposes. I've used a variety of lights over the years, but the Hope is best I've had.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Oct 2011)

soulful dog said:


> That's happened to me a few times recently. The last time I was home at the time, so the postman didn't even ring the bell to attempt to get a signature, he just put it through the letterbox. They only seem to be bothering about signatures for Special Delivery items these days?



The number of times I've caught royal mail and couriers coming down the path with the card already in their hand, goods still on the van, not even prepared to attempt to deliver the goods, get a signature, etc., etc.. Recently RM increased the time to wait before calling from 4 hours to 48 hours. 48 hours, we are 200m from the collection point/sorting office.


----------



## shunter (5 Oct 2011)

For unlit country lanes I use the Electron Nano at front flashing, the Hope Vision 1 constant and Exposure joystick on my helmet to search out any holes etc. At the back I have a Cateye TL-LD1100 flashing and TL - LD610 flashing - 3 rows of LEDS in different sequences. May seem like overkill but the stretch of road is very dark and very busy.


----------



## Wobblers (5 Oct 2011)

I have the DX light on order, so I'll see just how good it is when it eventually arrives. By all accounts, it's very bright but possibly not of the best quality (there is a reason that it's half the price of the Magicshine... ). Aimed carefully, so that the light goes onto the road rather than into oncoming motorists' eyes it should be ideal for the dark lanes. I'd advise you get a second light as a backup, in case the first breaks or you forget to charge it. That way you won't be stranded without light.



MattR2011 said:


> I just found:
> http://www.ebay.co.u...#ht_2737wt_1167
> on ebay for a fair bit cheaper than other lights I've looked at - would this be sufficient? I'm a bit worried about battery life though - I can get some rechargeable AAAs but if it's going to eat through battery power too quickly it may not be a good idea.



This could make a good backup light, though the mount looks a little plastic-y and runtime off AAA's is not going to be great. Alternatively the Smart 35 Lux light would do a good job. It's not quite as bright, but has a good solid mount, runs for ages off 2 AA batteries and is reliable. Cheapest seems to be Planet X (linked) at £23.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Oct 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Looks good, but I have no idea about battery life. I use recharables in my Smart lights (35lux) & they do last a long while between chrgaes, but the lights are nowhere near the 900 lumens level



+1 with AAA batteries they are no where near 900 lumen , i run a p4 torch with AAA rechargeables as a back up light/flasher and my Magicshine blows it away ., you might get 150 lumens on a good day .With 2 of the torches i could just about navigate my unlit route but the beams are too narrow to see the road properly.
As for battery life they might last 3 hours on full power if you got really good batteries, i use 1000mah .


----------



## johnr (5 Oct 2011)

johnr said:


> I commute on country lanes and use a Hope 1 as my main light. Works a treat. I have a small Knog as well for flashing purposes. I've used a variety of lights over the years, but the Hope is best I've had.




PS. If you're anywhere near an Aldi get some of their flashing LED reflector bands. I've just got my new ones for this winter and notice the extra space overtakers give me immediately. Best £4 you'll ever spend.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Oct 2011)

shunter said:


> For unlit country lanes I use the Electron Nano at front flashing, the Hope Vision 1 constant and Exposure joystick on my helmet to search out any holes etc. At the back I have a Cateye TL-LD1100 flashing and TL - LD610 flashing - 3 rows of LEDS in different sequences. May seem like overkill but the stretch of road is very dark and very busy.



The headlight + helmet light (+ a flashing be seen) is invaluable, especially as the road surface breaks down over the winter when it is never the same two nights running. Two rears is common sense, in case one packs up, and the third gives a bit of comfort. One school of thought suggests aiming one down at the ground to create a pool of red light on the road surface....


----------



## Mugshot (5 Oct 2011)

johnr said:


> PS. If you're anywhere near an Aldi get some of their flashing LED reflector bands. I've just got my new ones for this winter and notice the extra space overtakers give me immediately. Best £4 you'll ever spend.



+1 to this, got one for each arm and one for each leg, plus steady and flashing rear LEDs. First really dark commute home tonight through unlit country lanes and noticed really nice wide passes and people waiting patiently behind me so they could get round with plenty of room, was an absolute pleasure. 
Until I heard the horrible horrible sound of rubber screaming on tarmac behind me, absolutley shat myself, fortunately the car managed to stop before he collided with my rear end, don't know how close he got was too busy pedaling like a banshee looking for an out over the hedge. I think most people thought I was brighter than a Christmas tree, but it only took one driver not paying proper attention and I could have been wiped out, be careful out there people.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2011)

Just to clear things up.

The P7 is 900 lm rated, the T6 is 1000, not 1200 (as advertised). In real life they aren't that powerful, but about 600lm in reality for these cheap ones.

I've got the Magicshine 808E which is a T6 and the specs are 1000 - it's brighter than the P7 though, and I suspect Colly has been sent the P7 (the led is divided in 4)


----------



## mcshroom (5 Oct 2011)

MattR2011 said:


> I just found:
> http://www.ebay.co.u...#ht_2737wt_1167
> on ebay for a fair bit cheaper than other lights I've looked at - would this be sufficient? I'm a bit worried about battery life though - I can get some rechargeable AAAs but if it's going to eat through battery power too quickly it may not be a good idea.



That's very similar to my brightest light. You won't need full power so you should get 4-5hours (maybe more) out of a charge. They are very bright (mine's comparable to the magicshine) and I like the replaceable battery. 


I could do with getting a bracket like that one as well as my lock-block moves a bit


----------



## funnymummy (7 Oct 2011)

colly said:


> I have asked them for a returns label and so there should be no charge. It was/is a bit of a palaver getting things sorted ( they wanted pics of the box it came in, the label on the box etc) and something called a SKU number which I had no idea what it was.
> 
> Having said that they got right back to me via email (within an hour or so) to let me know what I needed to do so it seems they aren't tardy about customer services. They mailed me back today to let me know they are looking into why I have the wrong light.'


I've not been able to contact them... Filled out the 'wrong item' form online , as i havn't got a clue what the SKU number is, it kept rejecting it - I tried a variey of random numbers in the SKU box, none worked LOL!
But tbh, the light is pretty damn bright, bit miffed at not gettign what i ordered, but i got is more then enough.

Just one thing i'm confused over - Nowhere on instructions does it say how long o charge battery for...?


----------



## cyberknight (8 Oct 2011)

funnymummy said:


> I've not been able to contact them... Filled out the 'wrong item' form online , as i havn't got a clue what the SKU number is, it kept rejecting it - I tried a variey of random numbers in the SKU box, none worked LOL!
> But tbh, the light is pretty damn bright, bit miffed at not getting what i ordered, but i got is more then enough.
> 
> Just one thing i'm confused over - Nowhere on instructions does it say how long o charge battery for...?



The sku number is the item serial number
Check your original order and click on the invoice and you should get the number .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2011)

Mugshot said:


> Until I heard the horrible horrible sound of rubber screaming on tarmac behind me, absolutley shat myself, fortunately the car managed to stop before he collided with my rear end, don't know how close he got was too busy pedaling like a banshee looking for an out over the hedge. I think most people thought I was brighter than a Christmas tree, but it only took one driver not paying proper attention and I could have been wiped out, be careful out there people.



If they are not looking, or going faster than they can see at night, relying on headlight glare to tell them about cars coming the other way, which typically we all do when driving, then no matter what you wear, or what lights you have, they won't see you. Indeed they may not be able to see you until it is too late.

There are three or four short stretches of road on my commute which are a 'mare at night because, generally, drivers are only bothered about avoiding collisions with cars coming the other way and take no account of the possibility of slow moving vulnerable road users just round the bend.


----------



## JonnyRat (9 Oct 2011)

I use a Magicshine MJ808 E - got it for £50.00 (approx) on Dealextreme after reading the posts on here. I travel 17 miles each way along very dark country roads and the light is absolutely superb. Light time at full glare is 3 (ish) hours and it takes about 3 hours to fully charge. It came with a 2 pin charger connection, but I got round this by using an old stereo adaptor I had. Would strongly recommend the light. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## srj10 (9 Oct 2011)

Do the magicshine lights come with handlebar mounts or are they for helmet use only ?


----------



## cyberknight (9 Oct 2011)

srj10 said:


> Do the magicshine lights come with handlebar mounts or are they for helmet use only ?



You can ones with either or both, i did a mod on mine and it now has a proper handle bar mount rather than the rubber ring which secures them normally .
http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17213393


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (10 Oct 2011)

Just for the people who have ordered from DX: How long did it take from ordering for the lights to arrive?


----------



## PpPete (10 Oct 2011)

If this beam shot is even close to realistic then could be a competitor to the Macigshines. Linky


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Oct 2011)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> Just for the people who have ordered from DX: How long did it take from ordering for the lights to arrive?



come on folks let us potential buyers know the score  They have a UK warehouse now so I assume that means much shorter delivery.


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Oct 2011)

So what is the huge difference with this Link 1 and this Link 2 big difference on price ??


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (12 Oct 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> come on folks let us potential buyers know the score  They have a UK warehouse now so I assume that means much shorter delivery.


Don't know about you, but I've never looked on the site when they've had stock at their "UK Warehouse"...


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Oct 2011)

PpPete said:


> If this beam shot is even close to realistic then could be a competitor to the Macigshines. Linky


Amazing light! How do you dip it though for oncoming traffic? If you can't surely that light can only be safely used off road?


----------



## wiggydiggy (12 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> Amazing light! How do you dip it though for oncoming traffic? If you can't surely that light can only be safely used off road?



I think thats on full beam and angled up, narrowing the beam and pointing down would be ok?



MrGrumpy said:


> So what is the huge difference with this Link 1 and this Link 2 big difference on price ??



Dunno, I'm keen on a answer myself!


----------



## cyberknight (12 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> Amazing light! How do you dip it though for oncoming traffic? If you can't surely that light can only be safely used off road?



have the beam angled down so the hot spot is maybe 6 foot in front of the bike, mine is fine set like that .If your that concerned about dazzling oncoming traffic you could always put in on the lower power setting for oncoming vehicles .


----------



## goo_mason (12 Oct 2011)

Wow! I want one of those!!!


----------



## funnymummy (12 Oct 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> come on folks let us potential buyers know the score  They have a UK warehouse now so I assume that means much shorter delivery.



Mine took about 2 weeks.
TBH...when I ordered I hadn't realised the actual location..Yeah I know i'm a bit daft 




 It was only afterwards I saw they had a UK warehouse, but having checked the UK stock i'm glad I didn't use it .. The same lights were £30 more..??


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> Amazing light! How do you dip it though for oncoming traffic? If you can't surely that light can only be safely used off road?



You know, my AyUps don't dip. I don't give a stuff. With my old lights drivers on my rural commute used to routinely pass me coming the other way without dipping. Good for the goose etc..

Selfish, illegal I know but unsafe? I doubt it.

I would consider putting some sort of peak on any such light though as you can dazzle yourself when honking!


----------



## Cubist (12 Oct 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> So what is the huge difference with this Link 1 and this Link 2 big difference on price ??



The two links have different emitters. The clue is in the title. If it's P7 it's the older 900 (claimed) lumen. If it says T6 then it's newer and brighter. (and cheaper) 

I ordered this one off Deal Extreme. 
http://www.dealextre...-pack-set-82507

It's 'kin bright. It took 2 weeks to get here.

It has a 2 pin charger which I plug into a shaver adapter from Wilkinsons (75p)


----------



## Cubist (12 Oct 2011)

Wait!, STOP!!

They do the Smooth Crown version from UK warehouse for the same money now.... less waiting time!
http://www.dealextre...k-set-904482507
I've just ordered another one.... can't help myself!


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Oct 2011)

I see that now  Can you tell me does the battery pack have a bag and velcro?? I assume it does ? About to click the order button  but resisting


----------



## funnymummy (13 Oct 2011)

Cubist said:


> Wait!, STOP!!
> 
> They do the Smooth Crown version from UK warehouse for the same money now.... less waiting time!
> http://www.dealextre...k-set-904482507
> I've just ordered another one.... can't help myself!




 Ooooo They din't have that one listed when I last look!!
 Hmmmmm Payday in 8 days







MrGrumpy said:


> I see that now  Can you tell me does the battery pack have a bag and velcro?? I assume it does ? About to click the order button  but resisting



 Yes, little sqaure bag & velcro strap.


----------



## Cubist (13 Oct 2011)

For info, $44.41 equates to £29.07 in stirling at today's rate. Still not convinced?


----------



## wiggydiggy (13 Oct 2011)

Cubist said:


> For info, $44.41 equates to £29.07 in stirling at today's rate. Still not convinced?



I'm convinced  Payday in 1 week and counting 

I'm running a halfords 'ultra' and a smart lunar 15 ATM and having recently been trying some evening rides they are woefully inadequate for unlit roads/tracks. Commuting is fine as they both flash bright enough, just don't throw the beam when on constant enough.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Oct 2011)

oh I`m convinced, not there is anything wrong with modified Cateye Tripleshots I currently use, but what they do lack is different modes, its full on or off, however they do last 3hrs on full. Going to google some pictures of them fitted to bikes to get an idea of size but think I`ll place an order tonight and they should arrive when SWMBO is oot


----------



## Browser (13 Oct 2011)

Only in Stirling? What about the rest of Scotland?


----------



## siadwell (13 Oct 2011)

Over on YACF, someone spotted a wide angle lens for MagicShines available on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280752532003

His review sounds like he's quite impressed by it: http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=52066.0


----------



## wiggydiggy (13 Oct 2011)

Cubist said:


> Wait!, STOP!!
> 
> They do the Smooth Crown version from UK warehouse for the same money now.... less waiting time!
> http://www.dealextre...k-set-904482507
> I've just ordered another one.... can't help myself!





siadwell said:


> Over on YACF, someone spotted a wide angle lens for MagicShines available on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.u...em=280752532003
> 
> His review sounds like he's quite impressed by it: http://yacf.co.uk/fo...p?topic=52066.0




Do those two go together? The make isnt listed but the picture looks familiar?


----------



## J4CKO (13 Oct 2011)

Just got a MagicShine MJ872 off Ebay, seems ok, have teamed it with a £22 Electron Nano 9 for flashing/be seen duties when not on dark stretches.

I had a Hope Vision 2 but it had started turning itself off and changing modes, Hope were good and offered to look at it but I was guessing it needed a new battery and possibly a repair so for £89 I got the Magicshine as it was looking like it would be abotu the same price and I fancied the extra output, its meant to be 1600 lumens and it is brigth but I cant say its massively brighter than the Vision 2, still, both plenty bright enough.

Battery pack is huge on the Magicshine though, the Electron Nanon 9 is fairly bright and very well made and worth a look.

I run two Cateye strobing rears and a cheap flasher on my helmet


----------



## cyberknight (13 Oct 2011)

siadwell said:


> Over on YACF, someone spotted a wide angle lens for MagicShines available on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.u...em=280752532003
> 
> His review sounds like he's quite impressed by it: http://yacf.co.uk/fo...p?topic=52066.0



I think for off roading it might be nice but for commuting on unlit roads i think the normal lens offers more than enough spread.

For those worried about dazzling other road users i did an experiment last night where i used black electrical tape to stick a bit of cardboard over the top 1 cm of the MS light .
Normally i get a few flashers even with the beam angled down and i tend to think " its no brighter than you dipped light " and carry on, last night i got no flashers and lost no visibility of the road .


----------



## funnymummy (13 Oct 2011)

Just been out....I would normaly have ridden on the road to & from my destinaton, but tonight thought i'd come home along the cycle path..there is a part set back off the road along the beach with no lighting & wnated to see how bright the light would be.. BRIGHT!
The wide lens covered the entire path & more! No more dark shadows between the beach huts, no more hiding places for the bogeyman to leap out on me



And I could see for miles, well maybe not miles, but certainly a very very long way!
One thing I must remeber though...to drop the light down to low beam once back on the road... As I came round the rab at the bottom of the road I heard a voice go "Whoooo that's bright" out the window of the car waiting to pull out, I caught a brief glimpse of he driver rubbing his eyes as i zoomed away..Oooopsie!


----------



## Alexvs (13 Oct 2011)

I've bitten the bullet and gone for the smooth crown light, thanks Cubist. 

I currently don't ride on the road but ride alongside on the redway so hopefully won't have any many issues with dazzling any drivers. Can't wait to have a proper light as opposed to my current one that just about reaches the path in front of my wheel. Will be angling it down in order to keep the beam low.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Oct 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Just been out....I would normaly have ridden on the road to & from my destinaton, but tonight thought i'd come home along the cycle path..there is a part set back off the road along the beach with no lighting & wnated to see how bright the light would be.. BRIGHT!
> The wide lens covered the entire path & more! No more dark shadows between the beach huts, no more hiding places for the bogeyman to leap out on me
> 
> 
> ...



geezo that was quick delivery or have I missed a post


----------



## funnymummy (13 Oct 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> geezo that was quick delivery or have I missed a post




 You've missed a post!

My lights arrived 10 days ago, have tried them out on streets, but onight was the first chnace i've had to test them in near total darkness


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Oct 2011)

so for road riding are these the dogs danglies or are they just retina burning


----------



## funnymummy (13 Oct 2011)

I've only had them on low beam on the streets until tonight, the few trips i've made after dark have been on pretty well lit roads - But I'd say from the poor chaps reaction tonight on full beam, retina burning is a pretty good description!
I'm off over The Downs moro night, to find some really dark tracks, where i reckon they will prove to be the Dogs wotnots


----------



## Cubist (14 Oct 2011)

In the pitch black the T6 is simply awesome. I run mine as a helmet lamp with a MS816 on the bars. The magicshine provides a great spread of ambient light, but the T6 has small furry creatures scurrying into the darkness with their pelt smoking........

I've taken it out on two club runs now, and no less than seven people have ordered one after seeing mine, and that's in an established club where people were prepared to spend hundreds of pounds on lighting.


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Oct 2011)

just reading the thread over on Bike radar just now and there is some debate about the battery chargers that come with not just these lights but others of the same ilk. How safe are they? Do they do the correct charging, do they switch off when they are supposed to?


----------



## jefmcg (14 Oct 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> just reading the thread over on Bike radar just now and there is some debate about the battery chargers that come with not just these lights but others of the same ilk. How safe are they? Do they do the correct charging, do they switch off when they are supposed to?




Link?


----------



## 2wd (14 Oct 2011)

MattR2011 said:


> I just found:
> http://www.ebay.co.u...#ht_2737wt_1167
> on ebay for a fair bit cheaper than other lights I've looked at - would this be sufficient? I'm a bit worried about battery life though - I can get some rechargeable AAAs but if it's going to eat through battery power too quickly it may not be a good idea.



Just bought the Cree Q5 zoom and it's a great light for the money,lights up the road well enough for me.

Paid £16.99 and use rechargeable AAAs,I always carry a spare charged set as well.

As far as dazzling oncoming traffic,I have the mount _just_ loose enough to be able to angle it up or down as
I ride


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Oct 2011)

jefmcg said:


> Link?



In this huge thread near the end


the main point is that these cheap lights whilst good value, are cheap for a reason and there are costs cut in places. Now in saying that it will still not put me off  but I`m going to check out chargers as well.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Oct 2011)

Thanks. HEaps of reading for a £30 product, but I don't want my house to burn down


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> In this huge thread near the end
> 
> 
> the main point is that these cheap lights whilst good value, are cheap for a reason and there are costs cut in places. Now in saying that it will still not put me off  but I`m going to check out chargers as well.




The newer MS lights have a better charger - comes with a us plug but it's on a flex that uses a standard radio type two pin connector, so I just used a spare flex. The batteries are OK, just don't get them wet as this can damage the protection circuit. These cheap T6's (I've got the Magic shine MJ808E) use the shrink wrapped battery- To waterproof, wrap more electrical tape round it, especially ends, or use duck tape to ensure a tough seal.

The newer MS lights use a rubberised battery or the sealed digital one. If these fail, you can easily get two dual 18640 battery holders, glue together and wire together to create a new pack, and buy protected cells and a new smart cell charger.

Just be careful using these buggers on the road - very bright and light spill everywhere. Mine is for off road.


----------



## Maz (14 Oct 2011)

I just bought a Serfa True 150.
Impressed with it, so far. Time will tell if it's a good buy.


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Oct 2011)

My current setup, BTW these are not mine for sale just found a link to my model of lights http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cateye-Triple-Shot-HL-EL700RC-/260869854770#vi-content Mine have got upgraded LEDs from Farnell in them which boosted light output with no battery expense. In the battle for Lumens I feel an upgrade coming on


----------



## jefmcg (14 Oct 2011)

fossyant said:


> Just be careful using these buggers on the road - very bright and light spill everywhere. Mine is for off road.



Ah! I want one for a commute across London. I'm not superfast, and I am sick of changing batteries mid commute. Most of my commute is on busy city roads. Is this a bad choice? I've got an L2D at the moment, which isn't bad, but I'd like brighter and the batteries (2900 AA) start fading around the 1 hour mark at the highest setting.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Oct 2011)

I find the Magicshines are over kill for normal "lit" cycling , mine is used for the unlit country lanes on my commute , the lower setting is fine for normal roads but i use a AAA powered cree torch for those parts of my ride.

other drivers may complain about the brightness of the light but i think they are used to seeing bikes with lights that are basically rubbish , i did a google and a car headlamp comes in at around 800 lumens dipped and we know that the magicshine in reality gives out about 600 lumens .Of course my light is bright if you look right at it as would a car light if i gaze right into it as well.


----------



## Downward (14 Oct 2011)

I am waiting for an Ultrafire SSC P7 900 lumen to be delivered. Not quite dark enough at the moment in the morning but the nights are going to be the issue in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Oct 2011)

I'm still at work, so it's very needed. Bitten bullet this afternoon on the t6-xml from UK warehouse. Let's see when it gets here


----------



## plainlazy (14 Oct 2011)

I'm currently using Two of the much debated Tesco 3w cree lights. One on my bike and the other on my skid lid ( i was going to say helmet but it just did'nt sound right).
All of my 12 mile commute is either on unlit country roads or bridleway and i fine that cars dip their lights and some even pull over to let me pass.
Can't go wrong for the £16 i paid for them. Though i'm not sure if you can still get them ?


----------



## albion (14 Oct 2011)

cyberknight said:


> other drivers may complain about the brightness of the light but i think they are used to seeing bikes with lights that are basically rubbish


Or it could be a case of laser beam straight in the eye.


----------



## Cubist (14 Oct 2011)

plainlazy said:


> I'm currently using Two of the much debated Tesco 3w cree lights. One on my bike and the other on my skid lid ( i was going to say helmet but it just did'nt sound right).
> All of my 12 mile commute is either on unlit country roads or bridleway and i fine that cars dip their lights and some even pull over to let me pass.
> Can't go wrong for the £16 i paid for them. Though i'm not sure if you can still get them ?



Not for about two years now.


----------



## goo_mason (14 Oct 2011)

Cubist said:


> For info, $44.41 equates to £29.07 in stirling at today's rate. Still not convinced?



Does it come with a handlebar mount, Cubist?


----------



## Cubist (14 Oct 2011)

goo_mason said:


> Does it come with a handlebar mount, Cubist?



O ring mounts for the bars and a head strap affair for use as a head torch.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Oct 2011)

albion said:


> Or it could be a case of laser beam straight in the eye.



As many are aware the light from a magicshine is not a uni directional light and provides a flood pattern with a central bright spot that your going to have pointing at the road ahead anyway.
Certainly no worse than a dipped car light.


----------



## albion (15 Oct 2011)

Hard to gauge.Some claim it has far too much flood even lighting the tops of near trees.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Oct 2011)

albion said:


> Hard to gauge.Some claim it has far too much flood even lighting the tops of near trees.



The debate was about dazzle rather than the beam width , the edge of the beam is not bright enough to dazzle other road users.To do that you would have to have the middle "bright" part of the beam pointed directly at oncoming traffic .


----------



## Downward (15 Oct 2011)

Has anyone mounted the old Tesco AA Torch on their helmets ?

Currently I am using 2 with Twofish lockblocks to mount on handlebars


----------



## Cubist (15 Oct 2011)

Yes, see this thread
https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Downward (16 Oct 2011)

Excellent


----------



## goo_mason (16 Oct 2011)

Cubist said:


> For info, $44.41 equates to £29.07 in stirling at today's rate. Still not convinced?



OK. I was. Order submitted. It'll make a nice addition to my Ay-Ups


----------



## Cubist (16 Oct 2011)

I ought to be on commission!


----------



## bicyclos (16 Oct 2011)

Ordered mine on the 29th Sept, should be arriving anytime now. I have a good mile of unlit road when commuting home from a late shift which is eerie and intimidating to cycle on and I am just itching for the t6 light to arrive to make me feel safer for this part of the commute.


----------



## Alexvs (16 Oct 2011)

goo_mason said:


> OK. I was. Order submitted. It'll make a nice addition to my Ay-Ups



I ordered mine on Thursday but it's still not dispatched yet just says waiting on supplier. Does anyone know how long they take to dispatch/deliver? Never used DX before. Found one on Ebay that is £35 but comes with a 5 LED rear light as well so if it doesn't dispatch soon may cancel and order that.


----------



## wiggydiggy (17 Oct 2011)

Cubist said:


> O ring mounts for the bars and a head strap affair for use as a head torch.



Have you/anyone got a link to a generic mount for these? Have seen some links to 'torch mounts' but would like one for this?


----------



## jefmcg (17 Oct 2011)

Alexvs said:


> I ordered mine on Thursday but it's still not dispatched yet just says waiting on supplier. Does anyone know how long they take to dispatch/deliver? Never used DX before. Found one on Ebay that is £35 but comes with a 5 LED rear light as well so if it doesn't dispatch soon may cancel and order that.



I ordered by after 4pm on Friday, and it changed to "Packaging" this morning. 

Oddly, I seem as excited as my colleague was about his new iPhone


----------



## Alexvs (17 Oct 2011)

jefmcg said:


> I ordered by after 4pm on Friday, and it changed to "Packaging" this morning.
> 
> Oddly, I seem as excited as my colleague was about his new iPhone



Just had a look at mine and it is also now "Packaging". With any luck could have them by end of the week


----------



## Cubist (17 Oct 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Have you/anyone got a link to a generic mount for these? Have seen some links to 'torch mounts' but would like one for this?



http://www.chainreac...px?ModelID=6091

I have a couple of these. They fit the MS, Cones and so on perfectly. You simply need to unscrew the little bolt holding the top piece and discard the top bracket. Then unscrew the screw in the bottom of your MS/Clone mount, flip the plastic spacer you find inside, and bolt the QR part of the Electron bracket onto the MS/Clone etc.

About 2 minutes work. 


The link above says they're due in at CRC on 28 October. Request an email alert and react to it when you get it.... they sell out very quickly. 


Forget it. The link is to the Extrme micro, not the EHP 300 mount. I've had a good look all ocver the net but can't find the right bracket


----------



## wiggydiggy (17 Oct 2011)

Cubist said:


> http://www.chainreac...px?ModelID=6091
> 
> I have a couple of these. They fit the MS, Cones and so on perfectly. You simply need to unscrew the little bolt holding the top piece and discard the top bracket. Then unscrew the screw in the bottom of your MS/Clone mount, flip the plastic spacer you find inside, and bolt the QR part of the Electron bracket onto the MS/Clone etc.
> 
> ...



Cheers 

Will be getting one of these now, don't need it for the commute but will let me carry on with the evening rides on the trails once the nights have drawn in.


----------



## Cubist (17 Oct 2011)

Whoah, see above......


----------



## wiggydiggy (17 Oct 2011)

Cubist said:


> Whoah, see above......



Ah.....

Ok will keep looking cheers


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Oct 2011)

Well been purchased  Shall see how long it takes


----------



## semislickstick (18 Oct 2011)

Don't get too excited. I ordered some panniers from Deal Extreme, posted air mail from Hong Kong on the 29th September, they still aren't here!

Now they are telling me delivery time is 16 to 28 WORKING days. If they don't arrive by then....wait another 4 weeks, then contact them for a replacement. 9 weeks?
My local sorting office think 2 weeks is enough.

Anyone else had long delivery times from actually posting dates?


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2011)

Don't get to worried. Can take a month. Mine took 2 weeks from leaving HK, longer the first time I ordered.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Oct 2011)

I don`t expect it take that long coming from their UK warehouse? Anyways mine is in packaging now and cannot wait to try them out as two mornings on the trot someone has pulled out on me so time to set phasers to malky !


----------



## semislickstick (19 Oct 2011)

fossyant said:


> Don't get to worried. Can take a month. Mine took 2 weeks from leaving HK, longer the first time I ordered.



....and it arrived this morning!


----------



## goo_mason (19 Oct 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> I don`t expect it take that long coming from their UK warehouse? Anyways mine is in packaging now and cannot wait to try them out as two mornings on the trot someone has pulled out on me so time to set phasers to malky !




Mine (ordered Sunday) changed to 'Packing' yesterday too. Yippee!


----------



## Alexvs (19 Oct 2011)

Mine changed to packaging on Monday and it's still there so apparently they have very slow people packaging these lights lol


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Oct 2011)

maybe they are doing it under cover of darkness!




mine is still in packaging


----------



## Cubist (19 Oct 2011)

Mine's been in packaging since Monday too. I expect that's 'cos it's a UK warehouse........


----------



## goo_mason (20 Oct 2011)

Cubist said:


> Mine's been in packaging since Monday too. I expect that's 'cos it's a UK warehouse........




Mine too. I guess that's the price of free postage with this lot!


----------



## jefmcg (20 Oct 2011)

Maybe they can't handle the huge rush of orders emanating from this thread? 

Or their servers are overloaded by the constant f5 so we can be the first to post that its shipped.


----------



## wiggydiggy (20 Oct 2011)

Payday and ordered!

Well needed, did my usual route last night and my current lights are woeful, only because I know it well was able to dodge some of the dodgier potholes!


----------



## MrGrumpy (20 Oct 2011)

Glad I'm not in a rush however this warehouse must be in the Outer Hebrides. Or have they run out of packaging material


----------



## wiggydiggy (20 Oct 2011)

For anyone interested in the 'right' bracket (the ones on CRC are not the right ones anymore) I've emailed Electron to see if they have any to sale direct/other sellers.

If not I've a few other brackets that should be able to be bodged somehow.....


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2011)

Damn. I just checked my status, and was excited to see it has changed .... to Order Received/Waiting for supplier, ie it's gone back 

Hopefully this is just a computer glitch, and it will arrive today (yes, I am an optimist)


----------



## Cubist (21 Oct 2011)

Mine's changed too..... waiting for supplier. I feel a bit pissed off with this.


----------



## Crankarm (21 Oct 2011)

Exposure Max D, anyone? It's brighttt!


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2011)

I clicked the chat button this morning and "spoke" to a support person. Was told it would ship in 3 days. Complained mildly that it was longer than suggest on website. Thanked and went to work.

Status changed to "Express Order Received"


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Oct 2011)

well mine is still in packaging, just about to enquire about an update in what is happening with it???!!


ok update mine will be moving to delivery in next 24hrs, dunno how big an operation Dealetreme is or how big the UK warehouse is but have to say I`m a wee bit nervous of this order??


----------



## goo_mason (21 Oct 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> well mine is still in packaging, just about to enquire about an update in what is happening with it???!!
> 
> 
> ok update mine will be moving to delivery in next 24hrs, dunno how big an operation Dealetreme is or how big the UK warehouse is but have to say I`m a wee bit nervous of this order??




Hopefully mine will move from 'Packaging' at the same time, as it's been sitting at that since Monday!


----------



## wiggydiggy (21 Oct 2011)

More bad news - Electron have confirmed the bracket is discontinued.

I dont suppose anyone that has one already could measure the screw length/diameter for me, may help in bodging an alternative together.


----------



## Cubist (21 Oct 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> well mine is still in packaging, just about to enquire about an update in what is happening with it???!!
> 
> 
> ok update mine will be moving to delivery in next 24hrs, dunno how big an operation Dealetreme is or how big the UK warehouse is but have to say I`m a wee bit nervous of this order??



No need to be nervous. They are a big outfit with plenty of good reputation. The only issue here is the length of time the order is taking.


----------



## wiggydiggy (21 Oct 2011)

Its paid via Paypal anyway, I have had refunds directly from them before for non arrival of goods so happy to sit and wait the 2-3 weeks it may take....


----------



## Wobblers (21 Oct 2011)

I ordered from HK three weeks ago. Allegedly its been posted. I wonder which will show up first: mine from Hong Kong or yours from UK???


----------



## Col5632 (21 Oct 2011)

I have read most of this thread but cant decide what lights to get  Looking to spend no more than £50 really and i only have one unlit road to cycle along in my commute sadly it is the slowest longest part of the commute, i had looked at the cateye EL530 but dont know if it will just drain batteries and turn out to be a waste of money


----------



## Downward (21 Oct 2011)

Col5632 said:


> I have read most of this thread but cant decide what lights to get  Looking to spend no more than £50 really and i only have one unlit road to cycle along in my commute sadly it is the slowest longest part of the commute, i had looked at the cateye EL530 but dont know if it will just drain batteries and turn out to be a waste of money



Just had this delivered - £40 (with free rear light which is crap !) Good job the front light is bright as though.
From Amazon
http://now-order-cheap.co.uk/?id=B004FEL7Y0

SC-P7 LED Max 1200Lm Headlamp /Bicycle Light:CREE XM-L T6 LED Light unit -Can be used as Headlamp or Bicycie Light ;Model of LED: SSC-P7 LED ;Output bright can come to max 1200 lumens [lm] ;Internal wiring applies the high efficient booster circuit, working voltage is wide and can utilize the batteries in the largest extent. ;Waterproofing design ;Aluminum alloy casing ;Aluminum alloy reflector ;3 switch Mode: Strong Brightness / Normal Brightness / Flashing ;100v-240v Battery Charger ( LED indication for Power On / Charging / Full charge ) ;Model of Battery required: 1 x 8.4v Li-ion Battery Pack(included) ;Colour : Black ;Dimension : 43mm ;Weight : 118g . Rear Light:5 ultra bright red LEDs.;Waterproof. ;5 LED flashing modes (IC control). ;Belt clip at the back of rear light. ;Quick release bracket. ;Long lasting lighting up to 100 hours for 2 x AAA alkaline batteries(not included). Package Content 100% Brand New 1 x SSC-P7 Light unit ( Can be used as Headlamp or Bicycie Light ) 1 x 5-LEDs Rear Flashlight 1 x Adjustable headband 2 x Rubber ring for installation 1 x 8.4v Li-ion Battery Pack 1 x Charger (100v-240v) 1 x Plug Adaptor to suit your Country


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Oct 2011)

Well my status has changed to waiting on supplier which was not what was intimated after my online chat so this 1-3 day delivery is a bit of misnomer unless tey hve stock. If they are a big outfit then I think they need to have stock updates online so atleast we can ten make an informed decision. At this rate maybe ordering from Honk Kong would be quicker


----------



## jefmcg (22 Oct 2011)

That seems to be their normal process. Mine (from thursday last week) went to packaging on Monday, then back to Order Received yesterday, to Express Order Received and back to packaging today. So looks like you're right on target, Mr G.

State diagram 
Order Received->Packaging->Order Received->Packaging->[hopefully]Shipped->Delivered.

(I'll be very annoyed if yours arrives before mine)


----------



## Col5632 (22 Oct 2011)

Downward said:


> Just had this delivered - £40 (with free rear light which is crap !) Good job the front light is bright as though.
> From Amazon
> http://now-order-che.../?id=B004FEL7Y0
> 
> SC-P7 LED Max 1200Lm Headlamp /Bicycle Light:CREE XM-L T6 LED Light unit -Can be used as Headlamp or Bicycie Light ;Model of LED: SSC-P7 LED ;Output bright can come to max 1200 lumens [lm] ;Internal wiring applies the high efficient booster circuit, working voltage is wide and can utilize the batteries in the largest extent. ;Waterproofing design ;Aluminum alloy casing ;Aluminum alloy reflector ;3 switch Mode: Strong Brightness / Normal Brightness / Flashing ;100v-240v Battery Charger ( LED indication for Power On / Charging / Full charge ) ;Model of Battery required: 1 x 8.4v Li-ion Battery Pack(included) ;Colour : Black ;Dimension : 43mm ;Weight : 118g . Rear Light:5 ultra bright red LEDs.;Waterproof. ;5 LED flashing modes (IC control). ;Belt clip at the back of rear light. ;Quick release bracket. ;Long lasting lighting up to 100 hours for 2 x AAA alkaline batteries(not included). Package Content 100% Brand New 1 x SSC-P7 Light unit ( Can be used as Headlamp or Bicycie Light ) 1 x 5-LEDs Rear Flashlight 1 x Adjustable headband 2 x Rubber ring for installation 1 x 8.4v Li-ion Battery Pack 1 x Charger (100v-240v) 1 x Plug Adaptor to suit your Country



That looks like the business  seems cheap enough too  one review said about the brackets etc being rubbish?

Im guessing it would come with a UK plug if requested?


----------



## cyberknight (22 Oct 2011)

Col5632 said:


> That looks like the business  seems cheap enough too  one review said about the brackets etc being rubbish?
> 
> Im guessing it would come with a UK plug if requested?



Looks the same light as supplied from DX, they even sell the same rear light separately.The bracket is only the rubber rings all these lights come with and as discussed on here you can mod them very easily or mount the light upside down, if they were trying to stick in on really thin bars it could be a little loose( i know my cheap MTB has really thin bars )


----------



## Downward (22 Oct 2011)

Col5632 said:


> That looks like the business  seems cheap enough too  one review said about the brackets etc being rubbish?
> 
> Im guessing it would come with a UK plug if requested?



Yeah mine comes with the UK plug.

Bracket is the old O Rings - Same as my £120 GPS and that's about the same weight and has never fallen off. Only thing is quick release. 

I do have a bracket from an Old light though which could be screwed onto in and onto the handlebars - Again this wouldn't be quick release. The only concern for me is I have it in a Folder and don't want the light damaged


----------



## Wobblers (22 Oct 2011)

McWobble said:


> I ordered from HK three weeks ago. Allegedly its been posted. I wonder which will show up first: mine from Hong Kong or yours from UK???



Well, it arrived this morning! Even better, it works! I've not road tested it yet (obviously! It's sunny outside!) but it is definitely _bright_. Even low seems to throw out a good deal of light. The strobe mode is so unpleasant it's effectively unusable - unless you want to induce an epileptic fit!

Construction seems to be reasonable, though I've not yet taken a look inside the light head. I'm not too sure that it's particularly waterproof though. The battery certainly isn't: it's four 18650 Li-ion cells enclosed by plastic with cardboard ends. I'd keep that in a plastic bag for water resistance. The plug connectors are compatible with my Magicshine 818, which is a bonus. It means I'll be able to swap batteries and light heads around at will.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Oct 2011)

As long as it works is about all we are hoping for here  Would be a bit pissed if it arrives and its not working!!


----------



## Col5632 (22 Oct 2011)

Might order this at the end of the month, if im serious about commuting during the winter im going to need it


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Oct 2011)

Admin, can you rename this thread to "The Magicshine Tribute and Postal Delivery thereof" , it's rumoured there are other lights on the market


----------



## goo_mason (22 Oct 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> Well my status has changed to waiting on supplier which was not what was intimated after my online chat so this 1-3 day delivery is a bit of misnomer unless tey hve stock. If they are a big outfit then I think they need to have stock updates online so atleast we can ten make an informed decision. At this rate maybe ordering from Honk Kong would be quicker



So did mine today. I did email Customer Services yesterday - let's see what they say about what's going on come Monday!


----------



## Cubist (23 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> Admin, can you rename this thread to "The Magicshine Tribute and Postal Delivery thereof" , it's rumoured there are other lights on the market



Yes, as long as you are prepared to spend more money for less light!


----------



## Thomk (23 Oct 2011)

I recently bought one of these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UltraFire...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item2565f5b660

It's cheap, bright, comes with 2 rechargeable batteries and a charger. The only problem is that it needs mounting. I had a spare camera mount which was perfect


----------



## Maz (23 Oct 2011)

Hang on, Hang on.
I see many of you are buyin from DealExteme...they are based in the Far East, Hong Kong/China, right?
I thought most people would have sense not to order from dodgy faraway companies, or is DealExtreme an exception to this?


----------



## Downward (23 Oct 2011)

Maz said:


> Hang on, Hang on.
> I see many of you are buyin from DealExteme...they are based in the Far East, Hong Kong/China, right?
> I thought most people would have sense not to order from dodgy faraway companies, or is DealExtreme an exception to this?



Dunno I have ordered about 4 things from there and all arrived 3-5 weeks later.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Oct 2011)

Maz said:


> Hang on, Hang on.
> I see many of you are buyin from DealExteme...they are based in the Far East, Hong Kong/China, right?
> I thought most people would have sense not to order from dodgy faraway companies, or is DealExtreme an exception to this?



I have had numerous things from DX and they have always delivered and the one item that did arrive faulty was refunded, not an expensive item so i was more concerned about a refund than a replacement as to send it back would have cost me half as much as it cost altogether.


----------



## funnymummy (23 Oct 2011)

I would normaly be wary of ordering anything off a dodgy far eastern site that I had never heard off, But I have numerous friends who had alreday used the site, I ordered my lighst after a friend raved about theirs


----------



## Cubist (23 Oct 2011)

So far I have bought three items from the site, and two friends have bought two or three things each. I do not have a problem with them in general. I have a feeling they have told a porky or two about the stock levels of the T6.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Oct 2011)

Cubist said:


> So far I have bought three items fro teh site, and two friends have bought two or three things each. I do not have a problem with them in general. I have a feeling they have told a porky or two about the stock levels of the T6.



Or cycle chat have taken the entire stock


----------



## Cubist (23 Oct 2011)

Seven people in the Thursday night MTB club have ordered them after seeing mine


----------



## albion (23 Oct 2011)

Thomk said:


> I recently bought one of these:
> http://www.ebay.co.u...=item2565f5b660
> It's cheap, bright, comes with 2 rechargeable batteries and a charger. The only problem is that it needs mounting. I had a spare camera mount which was perfect


I've got the next model, the WF-502B. Yet for road use I have that Lidl 3W LED.

But after a slightly unscheduled night ride last night I now going to take two lamps some am also ready for off-road.


If you test the WF-501\b in a room you will notice centre top as too strong and dangerous for on-road use. I've even fitted a hood from inner tube to alleviate some throw but I don't quite trust that drivers won't be blinded.


----------



## roadrunner20 (23 Oct 2011)

I have the following and find it very good atm, using on the river lee and country roads

Front: same as the one you getting, the T6 Cree XML 1200lumens.

This is the best LED light bulb avalible currently but is more "spotty" than a P7 bulb light, so isnt flood...though saying it, it does break out quite a lot and is quite bright around the edges, though i wouldnt trail bike on it lol.

Back: Blackburn 3, not 4..
The blackburn 3 is far better than the blackburn 4, and the reviews seem to back this up with the quality of the light being a lot better and brighter.
I have found it to be very bright and 150 hours run time on flashing 

My T6 took around 3ish weeks to arrive, but when it did it came in a secure box with plenty of protection so was pleased with that..

though i been told they tend to not last long, so will update if need be:P


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Oct 2011)

road.cc have a mass test of lights on their site and apparently will be updating it as an when. nice little comparison tool as well.


----------



## albion (23 Oct 2011)

Seems my 502-B accepts drop in modules so think I bought the $18 dealextreme one with the Magicshine SSC-P7 type bulb.


----------



## DonnyDarko (24 Oct 2011)

funnymummy said:


> This one... Light was waiting for me on my doorstep when I got home today, It's advertsied as 1200 lumens, but the box says 900
> It's ready charged & I shut myself in the understair cupborad to see just how brigh it was.. Its BRIGHT!
> But one teeny prob, it has a 2 pin plug, which yes I know it says that in the listing & yes, I have a 2 pin plug adapter..But the pins on it are flat not round..So far i've been to 4 shops & no-one sells the adapter I need!!



Tried a shaver plug adapter on 240v?
Just a guess. My shaver adapter is both European (round pins) and shaver style (flat pins) but can switch from 110 to 240 too. Can't remember what problem I had similar to your one that wasn't light-related but I'm sure I had the same problem and had this plug adapter for ages but never thought about it until I got it out for a new shaver the Mrs bought me one time. I think it was a trickle charger I bought of fleebay for an old car I don't use much or something.


----------



## albion (24 Oct 2011)

An Asda shaver adapter certainly works.It has near semi-circle shaped slots which may be standard these days.The 18650 charger I bought came with a shaver adapter.


----------



## goo_mason (25 Oct 2011)

My order's changed back to packaging in the Dealextreme Order Status Hokey Cokey!


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Oct 2011)

same here lets see what happens next!


----------



## DCLane (25 Oct 2011)

The Road.cc test is now available: http://road.cc/content/news/46538-big-roadcc-lights-test-data

I've got a Cateye Uno, which is OK given I mostly ride on well lit roads. I'm more concerned about a good rear light than front. However, reading the test and these pages, I probably need to think about a new front as well.


----------



## goo_mason (25 Oct 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> same here lets see what happens next!



I got an email from them today too, in response to my query:


A staff has added a solution to your request.Dear customer


We apologize for this delay in the delivery process. And we’d like to tell you that the item you ordered is in stock now and it will be shipped soon. Pls don’t worry and wait a few more days.

We've informed our warehouse to follow up your order and speed up the shipment, and you will get notified by email when shipment leaves for you.

Thank you for your patience. If you have any questions pls feel free to let us know.

Best regards

I somehow don't believe the bit about them contacting the warehouse & asking them to speed up the shipment...


----------



## Matthames (25 Oct 2011)

Anybody know what the lights from Lidl are like for unlit country roads?


----------



## jefmcg (25 Oct 2011)

goo_mason said:


> I somehow don't believe the bit about them contacting the warehouse & asking them to speed up the shipment...



I'm starting to hate deal extreme.



> Thanks for contacting us. An operator will be with you shortly...
> 
> 
> [Me] /I was told last friday morning that my order xxxxx would be dispatch with 3 working days. It's been nearly two weeks and it's still in packaging. When can I expect it to be dispatched
> ...


----------



## Alexvs (26 Oct 2011)

As above I've just got off talking to someone on their live chat and they said they'll go away and check for an update, came back and said it will ship in 72 hours and then can take up to 14 days from shipment  I then asked why as it was ordered from the UK warehouse and I live in the UK to which she said, oh you live in the UK? I should then allow for upto 5 days or maybe sooner.

Sounds like they feed everyone the same so my expectations aren't too high. Conveniently 72 (working) hours will take it to Monday again so will make it 3 weeks of packaging. Think I'll stick with actual UK suppliers in future as would've had the equivalent light off ebay for a few pound more delivered by now.


----------



## JonnyRat (26 Oct 2011)

Took mine 2 weeks and 2 days to arrive from Hong Kong.


MrGrumpy said:


> come on folks let us potential buyers know the score  They have a UK warehouse now so I assume that means much shorter delivery.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Oct 2011)

I`m starting to think I should of ordered from HK instead of UK  Probably be quicker! Think i`ll go on live chat and ask what the score is.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2011)

Hmm just nosing at my order and thought I`d read the detail again, I think any internet company should at very least let you see what stock they actually have and then we can decide where to order from. My own suspicion is that we would of been better ordering from HK as the UK clearly had very little stock wise. Anyway the Livechat is bollox two nights on the trot and not a peep from CS person.

We highly recommend that you purchase the UK warehouse items separately from other items. This will be the fastest way to receive the UK warehouse items. Under the circumstance that our UK warehouse does not bear enough inventory, our customer service may contact you and shift your order to ship from HK. You will also get free gift cards as compensation.


----------



## Origamist (27 Oct 2011)

Fenix TK35 

Tooting Bec Common 

Exposure 1 sec 
Aperture f/3.5 
Focal Length 18 mm 
ISO Speed 200 

Sorry could not be bothered with a control shot!


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2011)

mmm thats bright


----------



## jefmcg (27 Oct 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> Hmm just nosing at my order and thought I`d read the detail again, I think any internet company should at very least let you see what stock they actually have and then we can decide where to order from. My own suspicion is that we would of been better ordering from HK as the UK clearly had very little stock wise. Anyway the Livechat is bollox two nights on the trot and not a peep from CS person.



They're asleep. You need to do it in the morning, uk time, eg
http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/meetingtime.html?iso=20111027&p1=136&p2=102

But it's not worth it. On Friday I was told it would be shipped by Tuesday, and on Wednesday that it would be shipped by today. Still in packaging. 

Should I just get a magicshine? Or a lupine?


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Oct 2011)

At the end of the day its £30, the lupine is far far more. The MS seems like a decent option but where you going to buy from, UK sellers are alot more expensive in some cases? The other morning their I caught up with a guy on the morning commute, he had a Lumicycle Light, its was bright albeit spotty but £300+ !!!!


----------



## jefmcg (28 Oct 2011)

> A staff has responded to your request. And your action is required.
> HI,
> 
> Very sorry, our colleague in our warehous tell us that sometimes the information they provide to us is not correct ,it means the item may be still out of stock so that the state of the order is always changed between "packing " and "back order ",the order is still not shipped to you in the end.
> ...



I'll only cancel if I have an alternative. </sigh>


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Oct 2011)

Well its paid via Paypal so I'm happy to sit for a few weeks as I can always claim back the £££s through there, I have before for goods. Not going to complain though as for £30 what do we expect!


----------



## jefmcg (31 Oct 2011)

> A staff has responded to your request.
> And your action is required.
> 
> it maybe in stock again in two more weeks to 4 weeks ,could you mind waiting ?


----------



## Alexvs (31 Oct 2011)

I'll be cancelling if it's going to be that long, thanks for the update.


----------



## MrGrumpy (31 Oct 2011)

might get it by Xmas at this rate! Also thinking that UK sellers may have zero stock as well?


----------



## goo_mason (31 Oct 2011)

Surely they weren't fibbing to me last Monday when they told me that it would be sent out in the next 3 days, were they?  


It's a pity they're not contacting those who ordered them to update them on the situation. I'm tempted to cancel the order and get something similar on eBay from TorchyTheBatteryBoy.


----------



## Alexvs (31 Oct 2011)

I got told 72 hours also last week when I spoke to them and that time is up. I've just tried to get on their live chat and seems no one is in even though it said online. 

I've just found some similar ones on ebay for £35ish buy it now with a cheapo rear light included. Will see how long they take to cancel first.


----------



## MrGrumpy (31 Oct 2011)

all the ones I`ve seen or shipped from Hong Kong. Anyway mine is now back to waiting on supplier, I`m sure the light is cracking value for money, just DX need to sort out the stock holding on the website.


----------



## Matthames (31 Oct 2011)

Tried the Lidl light on an unlit country lane. On maximum I could only see the road at most 20 yards ahead. Doing anything more than 15-17 mph I was riding pretty much blind. 

So looking for a light that compares with the sun in terms of brightness.


----------



## Alexvs (1 Nov 2011)

I've cancelled and they confirmed it this morning. I've decided to either get a Hope 1 or the Moon Power 500 after looking at the road.cc comparisons the Moon looks like it delivers a higher intensity light but the Hope gets great reviews everywhere. It's only £10 difference between the 2 also as the Moon can be had for £69.99 while I've seen the Hope at £79.99. I know this is a complete u-turn on getting one of the dealextreme lights but decided if I want something soon and decent quality so got it down to these 2.


----------



## blockend (1 Nov 2011)

I ordered the DealExtreme light recently and it took about two weeks to arrive. It's certainly bright and so far has proved to be an excellent buy. One annoying thing is the cable is very nearly long enough to fit the battery in a saddle bag - but not quite - and the nylon top tube pouch is not something I'd trust in a heavy downpour. You could put it in a handlebar bag but modern bar bags tend to rise slightly blocking the beam. I'd be interested in other peoples' solutions.

The velcro strap for the battery pack is a bit of a Chinese puzzle as it locks beneath the tightening strap (easier to see than explain) but they're minor things for the price. The unit looks pretty well built but at thirty odd quid if it got you through a winter's commuting it would be money well spent. It sounds like the Hong Kong end are a victim of their own success re. delivery dates.

A two pin flat plug to UK 3 pin can be had from Amazon for £1.30. It contains all international socket combos.


----------



## lejogger (1 Nov 2011)

Alexvs said:


> I've cancelled and they confirmed it this morning. I've decided to either get a Hope 1 or the Moon Power 500 after looking at the road.cc comparisons the Moon looks like it delivers a higher intensity light but the Hope gets great reviews everywhere. It's only £10 difference between the 2 also as the Moon can be had for £69.99 while I've seen the Hope at £79.99. I know this is a complete u-turn on getting one of the dealextreme lights but decided if I want something soon and decent quality so got it down to these 2.



It's probably already been mentioned in this very long thread, but I've just bought the Fluxient XM-L T6 which you can find at this link:

http://www.torchythebatteryboy.com/p/bike-light-database.html

You can also see how it compares to the Hope for the same money. Tried it out in anger for the first time last night and it's exactly what I need as there are lots of unlit county lanes where I live. Really lights up the immediate road so you've got no chance of missing any potholes, and floods a very large area with a good spread of light in addition to the main spot. 

Might be worth a look.


----------



## Col5632 (1 Nov 2011)

Decided to order this yesterday http://now-order-cheap.co.uk/?id=B004FEL7Y0 

Hopefully when i get it it does all i need it too


----------



## Alexvs (1 Nov 2011)

lejogger said:


> It's probably already been mentioned in this very long thread, but I've just bought the Fluxient XM-L T6 which you can find at this link:
> 
> http://www.torchythe...t-database.html
> 
> ...



I spent quite some time last night looking over that site and couldn't find anywhere selling the Fluxient as it was no longer available on that guys ebay page. I've decided to give the Moon XP500 a go as looks brighter than the Hope and rechargeable which is always a benefit. I ordered from Woolly Hat Store which are now out of stock, seems people got wind of the great price. I rang them and they said more are coming in today/tomorrow so will be shipped as soon as they get it which is fine by me.


----------



## mrmacmusic (1 Nov 2011)

Alexvs said:


> I spent quite some time last night looking over that site and couldn't find anywhere selling the Fluxient as it was no longer available on that guys ebay page. I've decided to give the Moon XP500 a go as looks brighter than the Hope and rechargeable which is always a benefit. I ordered from Woolly Hat Store which are now out of stock, seems people got wind of the great price. I rang them and they said more are coming in today/tomorrow so will be shipped as soon as they get it which is fine by me.


I ordered my XP500 yesterday from WHS but it's not yet arrived.... Looks like whilst I ordered in the morning at the point it was still in stock (22 units apparently), unless it appears before I finish typing this, I won't have enough time to charge it up for my home-ward commute this evening  

Needless to say, when it does arrive, this will be my first proper light (and it's my first Autumn/Winter commuting) so I'll share my "relative noob" experiences with it on these boards once I've had the chance to see what it can do


----------



## Alexvs (1 Nov 2011)

mrmacmusic said:


> I ordered my XP500 yesterday from WHS but it's not yet arrived.... Looks like whilst I ordered in the morning at the point it was still in stock (22 units apparently), unless it appears before I finish typing this, I won't have enough time to charge it up for my home-ward commute this evening
> 
> Needless to say, when it does arrive, this will be my first proper light (and it's my first Autumn/Winter commuting) so I'll share my "relative noob" experiences with it on these boards once I've had the chance to see what it can do



Excellent will look forward to your feedback and to using mine when I get it (hopefully by end of week)


----------



## jefmcg (1 Nov 2011)

Xp500 sold out! No, my mistake (or their website's). It reappeared shortly after I posted this, so I got all excited and ordered one.


----------



## mrmacmusic (1 Nov 2011)

Alexvs said:


> Excellent will look forward to your feedback and to using mine when I get it (hopefully by end of week)


Well, since the delivery driver has been and gone with no sign of my XP500 I gave WHS a call.... turns out my order (along with a few others) has been delayed, and I now won't get my light until Thursday.

It's the first time I've bought anything from them, and I'm disappointed that I had to fight to get the special next day delivery I had paid for refunded... should have been automatically refunded IMHO.

Anyway, I'm sure it'll be worth the wait


----------



## Alexvs (1 Nov 2011)

jefmcg said:


> Xp500 sold out! No, my mistake (or their website's). It reappeared shortly after I posted this, so I got all excited and ordered one.



Seems there'll be a few people on here with this light then. 



mrmacmusic said:


> Well, since the delivery driver has been and gone with no sign of my XP500 I gave WHS a call.... turns out my order (along with a few others) has been delayed, and I now won't get my light until Thursday.
> 
> It's the first time I've bought anything from them, and I'm disappointed that I had to fight to get the special next day delivery I had paid for refunded... should have been automatically refunded IMHO.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure it'll be worth the wait



I actually only found this due to your Original thread and glad I did as the light comparison article posted from road.cc proved it was the better choice over the Hope 1. Thanks and sure it'll be worth it


----------



## Downward (1 Nov 2011)

Col5632 said:


> That looks like the business  seems cheap enough too  one review said about the brackets etc being rubbish?
> 
> Im guessing it would come with a UK plug if requested?



1st Dark commute tonight - The light is super bright - Off rode along the Cycle Route 5 it was fine. I did fudge a QR bracket from an old back light but the spring isn't that strong and it popped off twice (Doesn't help the folder handlebars vibrate like mad and the small wheels don't soak up the bumpy tarmac)

I will have to think about a solution though but it's brighter than my 2 Tesco torches when it's on the low light mode so that gives an indication how bright it is.

Light


----------



## mrmacmusic (2 Nov 2011)

Not sure what to make of WHS at this point, since my Moon XP500 arrived this morning  

First impressions are that it's a very nice piece of kit – small, solidly constructed and with a good handlebar mount. It also comes with a helmet mount, wall charger and USB lead, and everything is contained in a small bag with foam insert to keep everything in place. Very neat  

Needless to say, it's all charged up, fitted and I have to say I'm really looking forward to not having to navigate via telepathy this evening.... only an hour or so now until the Moon comes up, and I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## Ross K (2 Nov 2011)

I bit the bullet a while back and paid a shade over 200 notes for an Exposure Toro. Expensive at £4.50 per lumen but boy, what an impressive light! All self-contained too, so convenient and means you have a mega torch when it's off the bike. Highly recommended.


----------



## Alexvs (2 Nov 2011)

mrmacmusic said:


> Not sure what to make of WHS at this point, since my Moon XP500 arrived this morning
> 
> First impressions are that it's a very nice piece of kit – small, solidly constructed and with a good handlebar mount. It also comes with a helmet mount, wall charger and USB lead, and everything is contained in a small bag with foam insert to keep everything in place. Very neat
> 
> Needless to say, it's all charged up, fitted and I have to say I'm really looking forward to not having to navigate via telepathy this evening.... only an hour or so now until the Moon comes up, and I'll let you know how I get on



At least you got it, I haven't received mine but am hoping it might come tomorrow or friday as I ordered on the phone yesterday but haven't had any email communication or anything. From your other feedback thread on them and how helpful they were on the phone to me I'm sure they're a decent company. 

Let us know what to expect when you've had to get a proper dark ride


----------



## mrmacmusic (2 Nov 2011)

Alexvs said:


> Let us know what to expect when you've had to get a proper dark ride


Very happy chappy here  Used the XP500 on high setting for most of my commute, only turning up to the 500 lumens "overdrive" mode when I hit the tree-lined cycle path.

You've no doubt seen the beam shots over on road.cc and I can confirm that for me, this little light (and it is small!) puts the illumination right where you need it. There's a nice bright central section and enough spill to light up the edge of the road and the area in front of the tyre. I felt much more confident and was able to ride at my normal pace (16-20mph).

My only slightly negative comment, is that pressing the button to cycle through all the modes includes "off" despite the fact that you can turn the light off with a long press of the button... IMHO it might have been better to require a long press to switch both on and off, saving short presses to cycle the modes. Overall though, a great wee light


----------



## Alexvs (3 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the feedback and that's great to hear  

I've still not received any order confirmation so am gonna give them a ring and see what's going on as was told they'll email confirmation and order updates via email which I gave them. Was hoping to have it today for my commute home but as long as I have it by tomorrow will be fine for the weekend.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Nov 2011)

Alex,

I placed my order online at around 3pm Tuesday, got an email confirming dispatch midday yesterday. It hasn't arrived yet, but they said Royal Mail First Class, so I expect it tomorrow. I'll update this post when it arrives.

Edit: and it's here!


----------



## Matthames (3 Nov 2011)

Just received my Moon X-power 1000. I am seriously impressed with the power output of these things. Shone it up my garden and could see pretty much as if it was daylight. 

Going to try them out in anger on the commute home tomorrow.


----------



## Alexvs (3 Nov 2011)

I spoke to them earlier as thought it strange I'd not had a confirmation and they actually spelt my name wrong so that's why no email. They confirmed it was sent out yesterday too with their 6pm collection by royal mail recorded delivery so should be here tomorrow  Can't wait as tired of not being able to see the path lol


----------



## niggle (3 Nov 2011)

Now that the clocks have gone back and my homeward commute has been plunged into darkness, I have taken a couple of photos of my Magicshine lighting set-up http://www.dealextre...-included-42077 about £36 and http://www.dealextre...-included-29489 about £49, with the bike parked up at the roadside with a car passing for comparison, both are on steady setting and the front is on the lowest power and well dipped, i.e. the beam centre is aimed about 2m in front of the bike (if I remember I will try to do an unlit road pic for the front light tomorrow):


----------



## Alexvs (4 Nov 2011)

Bit of a weird one today as I contacted WHS to find out if the light will come today as I put down my work address and we don't work weekends so wouldn't have been much use getting it tomorrow. On the tracking site it says it's been delivered and signed for but doesn't say by who and 2 people checking the post this morning didn't find it so I now don't know what to do as it's either been delivered to the wrong address or never delivered at all. The receptionist hasn't got the parcel number on her list of all items that came today and were signed for so I'm hoping I can find out who and where it was signed for so I can locate it. Just hope no ones made off with my new light  

Loads of people get bits delivered to work and never had problems but always me that has to be the first lol hopefully I'll find it but jeffmcg you should've had yours today too so just don't tell me otherwise I'll get jealous


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2011)

niggle said:


> Now that the clocks have gone back and my homeward commute has been plunged into darkness, I have taken a couple of photos of my Magicshine lighting set-up http://www.dealextre...-included-42077 about £36 and http://www.dealextre...-included-29489 about £49, with the bike parked up at the roadside with a car passing for comparison, both are on steady setting and the front is on the lowest power and well dipped, i.e. the beam centre is aimed about 2m in front of the bike (if I remember I will try to do an unlit road pic for the front light tomorrow):



Nice pics !
Have you used them on completely dark unlit roads yet? I think thats where they really come into their own as i cycle down county lanes every day in total darkness ( 3 am on a Saturday morning )with mine and it has been the only light i have tried that gives me the confidence to ride at full speed.

To all the people who are still waiting for lights i hope you get them and like them as much as I and other CC members who have recommended these lights do, i feel slightly guilty that you are having to wait so long but i think DX must have swamped with orders .


----------



## niggle (4 Nov 2011)

cyberknight said:


> Nice pics !
> Have you used them on completely dark unlit roads yet? I think thats where they really come into their own as i cycle down county lanes every day in total darkness ( 3 am on a Saturday morning )with mine and it has been the only light i have tried that gives me the confidence to ride at full speed.



Yes actually about 4.5 miles of my 6 mile commute is on unlit roads, and I have had these lights for over a year now so have done plenty of testing and find I can ride safely at up to about 25mph on unlit country roads riddled with potholes. Sorry no pic from an unlit road, forgot to stop and take one.


----------



## Matthames (4 Nov 2011)

Used my X-1000 in anger tonight. They give me enough confidence to go on a flat out sprint and avoid any pot holes.


----------



## Alexvs (5 Nov 2011)

Well I found out where my light went, the bloody royal mail put it on the wrong van so it got delivered to the wrong side of the estate and someone else signed for it at another company. Both the receptionist at work and I chased it up and they said they won't know where it had been delivered for 24 hours but as it's a weekend till Monday. It's shocking that it has the correct address on the label but they still manage to put it on the wrong van. Not only that they said it was actually handled by 4 different delivery drivers and not one of them realised they were taking it to the wrong address. I'm hoping the person who signed for it realised when sorting out the post it had the wrong address on so gave it back to the evening collection driver. Not happy but will hopefully be able to get hold of it on Monday to use on Tuesday's commute.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Nov 2011)

honestly thinking about cancelling my order and just keeping what I have for now. Unconvinced that this crew will ever deliver!


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2011)

Dx and lights - always worth getting them before you need them.


----------



## MacB (7 Nov 2011)

anyone got a view on these, I'm not in a rush so don't mind if they take a while to arrive, just for offroad use:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300604034468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MissTillyFlop (7 Nov 2011)

Just bought an exposure flare for the back out of Evans' Cycles (in the sale, same price as Wiggle!)

Could anyone advise me on the method on switching between flashing and constant light, please?


----------



## Alexvs (7 Nov 2011)

@MrGrumpy: I cancelled my order and found an alternative from UK suppliers as really needed a light and couldn't be bothered waiting for dx anymore. 

I managed to locate my Moon XP500 and picked it up from where it was today. Have to say even in its lowest setting is world's better than what I had. Will look forward to using it on the bike tomorrow. I took comparison photos in the house but will take some on the bike and put them up tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2011)

MacB said:


> anyone got a view on these, I'm not in a rush so don't mind if they take a while to arrive, just for offroad use:-
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1423.l2649



It's a copy of the MJ-816 with newer LEDS. Probably fine for the cash and looks to have the same connector.


----------



## gaz (7 Nov 2011)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Just bought an exposure flare for the back out of Evans' Cycles (in the sale, same price as Wiggle!)
> 
> Could anyone advise me on the method on switching between flashing and constant light, please?



Don't you just twist it as if you where turning it off but do it a bit quicker.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (7 Nov 2011)

gaz said:


> Don't you just twist it as if you where turning it off but do it a bit quicker.



Yes, that's it thank-you!


----------



## MacB (7 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> It's a copy of the MJ-816 with newer LEDS. Probably fine for the cash and looks to have the same connector.



Hmmm, am sorely tempted, not likely to blow up in my face or burn the house down on charge then? Yes I'll follow the charge while in attendance and put it in a biscuit tin routine. 

Still it's me, with my level of prevarication this could be my 'impulse' purchase for next Winter


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> It's a copy of the MJ-816 with newer LEDS. Probably fine for the cash and looks to have the same connector.



still shipping from Hong Kong


----------



## cloggsy (8 Nov 2011)

Well, my Smart Lunar 15 LUX Bike Light is absolutely rubbish on unlit roads - in fact I'd even go so far as to say they probably wouldn't be adequate for riding on street-lit roads 

I need a new, bright front and rear light pronto!

I was looking at Fluxient 1000 Lumen XM-L T6 or Fluxient 1000 Lumen 3x Cree XPE Q5

What are people's views on these (i.e. which one should I go for?)


----------



## Piemaster (9 Nov 2011)

cloggsy said:


> Well, my Smart Lunar 15 LUX Bike Light is absolutely rubbish on unlit roads - in fact I'd even go so far as to say they probably wouldn't be adequate for riding on street-lit roads
> 
> I need a new, bright front and rear light pronto!
> 
> ...




Hope the secon ones OK as I've just ordered it. Last one too from the link you provided, so if you hadn't already ordered, sorry. But at least I've helped you make up your mind. Guy has another one for sale too here. His website has some comparisons between the cheaper and branded lights.

Hmmm, actually the alternative might have been better for my route as it has multi modes.


----------



## cloggsy (9 Nov 2011)

Piemaster said:


> Hope the secon ones OK as I've just ordered it. Last one too from the link you provided, so if you hadn't already ordered, sorry. But at least I've helped you make up your mind. Guy has another one for sale too here. His website has some comparisons between the cheaper and branded lights.
> 
> Hmmm, actually the alternative might have been better for my route as it has multi modes.



I have 'asked him a question' through eBay; he stated (which is very honest of him,) he prefers the metal mounting bracket of the second one, to the first one (and the one you listed.) It's just a personal preference, but he doesn't like the rubber 'O' ring-type fasteners on the other two lights...


----------



## bicyclos (9 Nov 2011)

Got my T6 front light from deal extreame this morning. Took just short of 6 weeks to arrive and cost £29.41. I am really pleased with it. Used it tonight on the way home on the unlit section of my commute and it does the job nicely. I will admit it would be far too bright for use in traffic.

regards


----------



## cloggsy (10 Nov 2011)

bicyclos said:


> I will admit it would be far too bright for use in traffic.



Is there such a thing?


----------



## Piemaster (10 Nov 2011)

cloggsy said:


> I have 'asked him a question' through eBay; he stated (which is very honest of him,) he prefers the metal mounting bracket of the second one, to the first one (and the one you listed.) It's just a personal preference, but he doesn't like the rubber 'O' ring-type fasteners on the other two lights...



Fair point, and a decent looking bracket did sway me towards the Fluxient. My route is a bit rough in places and the tarmac chippings are quite large giving a fair bit of vibration even where there aren't any potholes.

Guy seems quite genuine in selling only what he believes to be decent kit. Light was despatched yesterday after ordering the night before so I may even get it today.

As an aside, just how good/poor are the rubber ring mounts? The Knog Frogs I've used as back-ups (handy to drop in a pocket or wrap around the mini pump) are ok but they are a much smaller light.


----------



## theloafer (10 Nov 2011)

hi 
got these just last week ...took 3 weeks to arrive but at the price cant complian...dam good lights and good mounting bracket ... http://www.dealextreme.com/p/flood-...-3-mode-led-bike-light-with-mount-3-aaa-26800


----------



## Crankarm (10 Nov 2011)

Exposure Max D is like riding with a motorcycle light on full beam. Two would be even better  . Costs a lot more than a Magic Shine but it will last, that is why a lot of MTBers use them for off road night riding.


----------



## wiggydiggy (10 Nov 2011)

bicyclos said:


> Got my T6 front light from deal extreame this morning. Took just short of 6 weeks to arrive and cost £29.41. I am really pleased with it. Used it tonight on the way home on the unlit section of my commute and it does the job nicely. I will admit it would be far too bright for use in traffic.
> 
> regards



Woo Hoo! There is hope, 3 weeks for me so far.....


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Nov 2011)

was thinking the same  keep chopping and changing my mind about it  shall show some patience for now, coming up for 4 weeks since ordering!


----------



## Piemaster (11 Nov 2011)

Well, my Fluxient arrived today.
I've put a quick first look at it in the reviews section. But a quick summary would be:


----------



## goo_mason (11 Nov 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> was thinking the same  keep chopping and changing my mind about it  shall show some patience for now, coming up for 4 weeks since ordering!



I decided a week and a half ago just to leave the order there, and forget about it. It's an additional light so it's not something I can't live without just now, and when it DOES eventually get posted out it'll be a pleasant surprise!


----------



## cloggsy (11 Nov 2011)

After a bit of umming and ahhhing I decided to order the Fluxient 1000 Lm CREE XM-L T6 led light

I'll let folks know when it arrives and what I think... 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290631322605?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Cubist (17 Nov 2011)

Right. On 7 November I got pissed off waiting for DX to post my UK warehouse T6, so in a flurry of email exchanges I told them to cancel the order and send me one from HK. It has finally changed to "despatched" today. They reckon another 2 weeks. Anyone go the number to report "longest ever wait for an item that is in stock" to the Guinness Book of Records? 

Thing is I know how bloody good it is as I've already got one, so I'm happy to wait. 

By the way, I have discovered that my Bikemate (Aldi) wired computer suffers interference from both the T6 emitter in the new light, and today I discovered it doesn't like the P7 SSC on the Magicshine either (the 3w Cree "mouse-ears"on the side don't affect it) . As an experiment I taped a Tesco Micro Led onto the bars next to the computer, and that knacks it on strobe setting as well!


----------



## Crankarm (17 Nov 2011)

Cubist said:


> Right. On 7 November I got pissed off waiting for DX to post my UK warehouse T6, so in a flurry of email exchanges I told them to cancel the order and send me one from HK. It has finally changed to "despatched" today. They reckon another 2 weeks. Anyone go the number to report "longest ever wait for an item that is in stock" to the Guinness Book of Records?
> 
> Thing is I know how bloody good it is as I've already got one, so I'm happy to wait.
> 
> By the way, I have discovered that my Bikemate (Aldi) wired computer suffers interference from both the T6 emitter in the new light, and today I discovered it doesn't like the P7 SSC on the Magicshine either (the 3w Cree "mouse-ears"on the side don't affect it) . As an experiment I taped a Tesco Micro Led onto the bars next to the computer, and that knacks it on strobe setting as well!



I reckon the front of your bike will look like the front of Sting's Vespa in Quadrophenia with all the lights you'll have on it  . The combined lights will be soooo bright you won't need studded tryes when it is icy as the lights will melt any ice and snow, and probably the tarmac as well  .
























Only kidding, but am I ? ............. Yes I am.


----------



## Bicycle (17 Nov 2011)

Back in the day (Noah, floods, two of every species) I had a rechargeable wet-cell battery that hung from my frame and powered a pair of lights (10w and 2.5w from memory?).

I used this for commutes down Gloucestershire A-roads on pitch-dark unlit nights. The biggun was super-bright and the littlun was OK.

The set-up was heavy, charging was tedious and I couldn't do a whole day's commute (2hrs 20 mins) on the big lamp.

I now use a pair of Cateye LEDs at the rear and a pair at the front. I also wear bright clothing, but none that is reflective.

No-one has killed me yet.


----------



## bicyclos (17 Nov 2011)

Bicycle said:


> Back in the day (Noah, floods, two of every species) I had a rechargeable wet-cell battery that hung from my frame and powered a pair of lights (10w and 2.5w from memory?).



I still have one of these lights, Im sure it's a Smart light. Cost me £35 about 8yrs ago and it still charges up and works. I use it in the garage for a courtesy light when putting the bike away after work.

regards


----------



## peelywally (18 Nov 2011)

ive started using a magicshine p7  and its amazing on dark roads i used to limp along within field of vision 

i am now cycling for the first time on unlit roads at daytime speed, it lights the entire road up car headlights appear yellow and dull by comparison ,

the pics and videos on youtube simply dont do these things justice , strobe is a bit fast low power setting would be absolutely fine for average riding conditions and its weatherproof i have sealed the battery inside a plastic bag though as the casing doesnt look that weathertight .

battery sits under my cross bar barely visible ,lots of cable to hide though but might look at mounting battery further back out of the way but for time being its fine and tidy looking ,

lamp is attached via an o ring i put a sleeve of old innertube under it so it wouldnt slip and its solid on the bars with a push i can dip it or raise it as needed .

build quality flawless id say has that bomb proof feel to it all metal casing strong cables strong webbing for battery case battery pack depends on this case i think as it looks shrink wrapped in plastic ,

comes in nice box instructions are a let down thank god its a torch with one button 

nothing left to say except




now i want one for my helmet 







ps included in pack is helmet mount and headlamp kit


----------



## gentlegreen (18 Nov 2011)

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jpbTKqi-7c[/media]


Miscellaneous assortment of domestic LED lighting - about £40 for the lamps, £24 for the rechargeable battery, £12 for the charger - plus switches, jubilee clips and various recycled food containers etc.

16 watts total - so perhaps equivalent to 64 watts of quartz halogen.
Rear light is about 4 watts.

Battery in theory about 40 watt hours, so I would get less than 2 hours if I used all the lamps all through my journey, but total daily travel time is under 1 hour and I carry a spare battery.

I get about 3 winters from a battery.

I probably ought in the future to focus on redundancy - two sets of lights, two supplies ...or a very reliable automatic backup system.

As for waterproofing, I just make sure there's a way for the water to exit.

If I wanted to buy commercial lights, about the only front lights that impress me are those made by B&M and Philips - but they aren't cheap ...


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Nov 2011)

those XML T6 bike lights are apparently out of stock, trying to ascertain if its just the UK or HK as well. You would think they would just ship from HK? I mean its only been 5 weeks now??



Been in touch with DX and got my order changed to ship from HK, the UK warehouse has zero stock it would seem and since they come from HK anyway its going to be a long wait! So order changed!


----------



## Col5632 (18 Nov 2011)

Well i got my light on Wednesday, ordered on 30th October and decided to charge and try it out on Wednesday night, its AMAZING  Lights up unlit roads and paths no problem, well worth the £40 i paid for it.

Heres a link to the light

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultrafire-L...B004FEL7Y0/ref=pd_cp_ce_1?tag=vglnk-uk-c61-21


----------



## Ravelin (18 Nov 2011)

I ordered one of the 1200 Lumen XML-T6 from DealExtreme on 27th Oct. Just checked the status and as expected it's still 'Packing'. If however you link through to the item itself it's no longer listed as out of stock as it has been for the last couple of weeks. Now I'm not holding my breath, especially as it was supposedly 'in stock' when I ordered (and for a while after) but maybe they've finally got a shipment from China to the UK.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Nov 2011)

Ravelin said:


> I ordered one of the 1200 Lumen XML-T6 from DealExtreme on 27th Oct. Just checked the status and as expected it's still 'Packing'. If however you link through to the item itself it's no longer listed as out of stock as it has been for the last couple of weeks. Now I'm not holding my breath, especially as it was supposedly 'in stock' when I ordered (and for a while after) but maybe they've finally got a shipment from China to the UK.



don't get your hopes up it switches back and forward from packing to waiting on supplier. I just asked them to change it to ship from HK, knowing my luck they will start shipping from UK warehouse now!!


----------



## Ravelin (18 Nov 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> don't get your hopes up it switches back and forward from packing to waiting on supplier. I just asked them to change it to ship from HK, knowing my luck they will start shipping from UK warehouse now!!



Ah, but the status of my order has stayed at 'Packing' from day one, never seen it change. No two orders probably behave the same though. 

What I was saying was that in the page for the item itself, it was showing out of stock for a while, but is no longer. The question then is, does that actually mean anything, especially since a lot of us ordered it when it was saying it was in stock but obviously wasn't.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Nov 2011)

thats the whole point where at all does it say on DX these items are in stock, they aint Amazon!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Nov 2011)

since changing my order to ship from HK it now says Express order recieved- in stock?


----------



## Ravelin (18 Nov 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> thats the whole point where at all does it say on DX these items are in stock, they aint Amazon!!


Well they do eventually remove the "Add to basket" button and add "Item temporarily out of stock" under the overview section. They just ain't very good at doing it quickly or accurately enough!


----------



## goo_mason (18 Nov 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> don't get your hopes up it switches back and forward from packing to waiting on supplier. I just asked them to change it to ship from HK, knowing my luck they will start shipping from UK warehouse now!!



I contacted them yesterday and they're now going to send mine by 'China Post' as it's in stock in HK, but still not (since 16th October) on the UK site.

Let's see if they actually remember to change my order & send it from there now!


----------



## Cubist (18 Nov 2011)

goo_mason said:


> I contacted them yesterday and they're now going to send mine by 'China Post' as it's in stock in HK, but still not (since 16th October) on the UK site.
> 
> Let's see if they actually remember to change my order & send it from there now!



Took them about a week to change my order and send from HK. They emailed me when they did it.


----------



## Cubist (18 Nov 2011)

Crankarm said:


> I reckon the front of your bike will look like the front of Sting's Vespa in Quadrophenia with all the lights you'll have on it  . The combined lights will be soooo bright you won't need studded tryes when it is icy as the lights will melt any ice and snow, and probably the tarmac as well  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...







From left
Tesco 3w Cree, Shite ebay 5W (as if!) Tesco Micro LED, T6 XML, Magicshine 816, Magicshine P7 clone, Aldi 3W Cree.


----------



## Cubist (18 Nov 2011)

"trailshot" on unlit driveway





That should do it. Bike won't steer very well, and it won't wheelie for some reason.......


----------



## Cubist (18 Nov 2011)

All together now


----------



## MacB (18 Nov 2011)

you afraid of the dark or something???

Well thanks to help from Cubist I've just ordered this:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300604034468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

not in any rush so I'll just wait and see when it arrives..also popping into Aldi on Sunday for their £10.99 torch, thanks again to Mr Lights


----------



## goo_mason (18 Nov 2011)

You sure you didn't have the police chopper hovering behind you, shining the searchlight?






Cubist said:


> All together now


----------



## Cubist (18 Nov 2011)

Amazing what you find knocking about in the garage. I would hate anyone to get the impression I was mad on lights, but two of us do a lot of off-road night riding, so Cubester uses two P7 MS clones and the Aldi torch on his helmet, I use the MS 816 on the bars and the T6 on my helmet. When the new T6 arrives it's going on my bars and the 816 will be relegated to commuter duties.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Nov 2011)

Cubist said:


> Took them about a week to change my order and send from HK. They emailed me when they did it.




you kept that quiet! So you had issues as well with ordering? I wish I had ordered from HK to start with would of been here by now.


----------



## Cubist (19 Nov 2011)

Cubist said:


> Right. On 7 November I got pissed off waiting for DX to post my UK warehouse T6, so in a flurry of email exchanges I told them to cancel the order and send me one from HK. It has finally changed to "despatched" today. They reckon another 2 weeks. Anyone go the number to report "longest ever wait for an item that is in stock" to the Guinness Book of Records?
> 
> Thing is I know how bloody good it is as I've already got one, so I'm happy to wait.
> 
> By the way, I have discovered that my Bikemate (Aldi) wired computer suffers interference from both the T6 emitter in the new light, and today I discovered it doesn't like the P7 SSC on the Magicshine either (the 3w Cree "mouse-ears"on the side don't affect it) . As an experiment I taped a Tesco Micro Led onto the bars next to the computer, and that knacks it on strobe setting as well!



No I didn't!


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Nov 2011)

I need to get my eyes tested


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Nov 2011)

Well thinking of just telling them to shove this order. Disappointed to see that they taken money from my CC card via paypal but delivered SFA. My current order which I asked fro them to change since they told me they had stock has now changed to waiting on supplier??? Don`t mind waiting but not when they have MY money


----------



## wiggydiggy (22 Nov 2011)

Well, its getting refunded from DealExtreme. 

Sent them an email asking for a delivery date, or to refund me, didn't even get a update on delivery just a message it will be refunded. So they obviously cannot get the stock right now.

Nothing yet mind, how long does a refund via paypal take?


----------



## goo_mason (22 Nov 2011)

I contacted them again & now mine is being sent from HK rather than the out-of-stock UK warehouse


----------



## wiggydiggy (22 Nov 2011)

goo_mason said:


> I contacted them again & now mine is being sent from HK rather than the out-of-stock UK warehouse


 
Lucky for you lol! I gave them that chance, but they just decided just to refund me! Pretty sure my email said "Can I have a delivery date *OR* a refund"

Meh, as I since found out the only decent clip for it is £15 I'll have a look on ebay for some at around £40.


----------



## goo_mason (23 Nov 2011)

I asked if they could send one from HK instead or refund my money.


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Nov 2011)

well I got a reply asking to be patient WTF!!! Its in packaging and I was to give it a few more days!!


----------



## okeydokey79 (23 Nov 2011)

Tynan said:


> http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/rsp-night-sabre-1w-front-astrum-twin-1-2w-rear-id54230.html
> 
> using these at the moment, proper bright, rechargeable front, compact, decent mounts, £25 if you look
> 
> excellent lights for the money


just looked on the website at these and they look good, but does not say that front is rechargable just says batteries included! so what batteries do they use if you dont mind me asking?
thanks Matt


----------



## wiggydiggy (23 Nov 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> well I got a reply asking to be patient WTF!!! Its in packaging and I was to give it a few more days!!


 
 I think its obviously at the whim of whoever answers your query, I'd have been happy to wait a bit longer if they said how long but no I just got a straight refund!


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Nov 2011)

okeydokey79 said:


> just looked on the website at these and they look good, but does not say that front is rechargable just says batteries included! so what batteries do they use if you dont mind me asking?
> thanks Matt


 
I`m sure they will be tickety boo but these are not in the same class as the ones we are looking at in thread. I`m not convinced you could do 20mph on unlit road and see well  but maybe I am underestimating?


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Nov 2011)

ok update my light would appear to be of been dispatched! So from my experience thus far, order from HK NOT the UK store and then expect about weeks delay before shipping assuming they have stock!


----------



## wiggydiggy (24 Nov 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> ok update my light would appear to be of been dispatched! So from my experience thus far, order from HK NOT the UK store and then expect about weeks delay before shipping assuming they have stock!


 


Think I might re-order them but from HK, seems this UK warehouse may be more likely a Uk shed given the minimal stock they can hold!


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Nov 2011)

I have come to that conclusion also!


----------



## Ravelin (24 Nov 2011)

Contacted them myself now, patience had run out. The CS rep said they were out of stock on UK item but offered to change it to HK item and ship China Post. I've accepted, but wish I'd just ordered from HK in the first place. Why couldn't they have just automatically shipped from HK if it was obvious to them it'd have been quicker than waiting to ship from UK?


----------



## goo_mason (24 Nov 2011)

My order has now shipped from HK


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Nov 2011)

now if only the tracking worked


----------



## goo_mason (24 Nov 2011)

I was assuming it didn't work until at least 24hrs had passed and it was actively in the system...


----------



## andylaw79 (25 Nov 2011)

Got myself an Ultrafire XML-T6 1000 (claimed) lumen torch like this (with the narrow head) a week or two back, £18 off fleabay from a UK supplier so arrived in a couple of days. All I can say is wow, it knocks spots of the Hope1 I've been running, still got that on the bars as a flasher or back-up just in case.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Nov 2011)

is this anyone ranting from here 
http://club.dealextreme.com/forums/Forums.dx/threadid.1008544


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Nov 2011)

even google doesn't know where GUOJIHANJIANYUNYINGZHONGXIN is


----------



## goo_mason (26 Nov 2011)

Mine has just left GUANGZHOU today, bound for GREAT BRITAIN!


----------



## Baggy (26 Nov 2011)

Glad you like the Moon mrmacmusic - the fact you have to go through "off" to get back to overdrive was also the only thing I didn't really like about it. 

My favourite lights in the world are still Lumicycles, but the Moon is a really good commuter light. Spare batteries also available for £15 at Wooly Hat Shop.



mrmacmusic said:


> Very happy chappy here  Used the XP500 on high setting for most of my commute, only turning up to the 500 lumens "overdrive" mode when I hit the tree-lined cycle path.
> 
> You've no doubt seen the beam shots over on road.cc and I can confirm that for me, this little light (and it is small!) puts the illumination right where you need it. There's a nice bright central section and enough spill to light up the edge of the road and the area in front of the tyre. I felt much more confident and was able to ride at my normal pace (16-20mph).
> 
> My only slightly negative comment, is that pressing the button to cycle through all the modes includes "off" despite the fact that you can turn the light off with a long press of the button... IMHO it might have been better to require a long press to switch both on and off, saving short presses to cycle the modes. Overall though, a great wee light


----------



## theloafer (26 Nov 2011)

goo_mason said:


> My order has now shipped from HK


 
when i ordered mine from dx was straight from HK the uk warehouse is crap...


----------



## goo_mason (26 Nov 2011)

theloafer said:


> when i ordered mine from dx was straight from HK the uk warehouse is crap...


 
As someone else has mentioned in here, I reckon the UK 'warehouse' is someone's garden shed!

A lesson learned just in case I ever bother ordering from that shower again


----------



## Browser (27 Nov 2011)

I've nopw been using my Lupine Tesla 5 for about 1 month and it's brill. Only the slightly-fiddly-to-use-while-wearing-gloves on-off switch could be better, the rest of the light is superb, from the terrific spread of light to the unfeasibly long battery life is seems to posess! I wich I'd (a) known about Lupine lights before now and (b) not tried to look for the lowest cost option and just paid for a decent product years ago, it would have saved me money in the long run


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Nov 2011)

thats a hell of alot of money and I suppose to a certain degree you do get what you pay. I remember a month or so back chatting to a guy on the run in, his lumicycle light cost him £300 but boy its was bright. Anyway my DX cheapy is sitting here at GUANGZHOU or its flying here now!


----------



## Matthames (27 Nov 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> thats a hell of alot of money and I suppose to a certain degree you do get what you pay. I remember a month or so back chatting to a guy on the run in, his lumicycle light cost him £300 but boy its was bright. Anyway my DX cheapy is sitting here at GUANGZHOU or its flying here now!


 
Probably more than likely be travelling surface by ship. Providing it doesn't get captured by Sudanese pirates, it will probably be with you by Christmas.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Nov 2011)

It as an airmail tracking number but there is every chance its on a slow boat from China


----------



## Baggy (27 Nov 2011)

The LED 3Si Lumicycle is available for £200 now. Designed and manufactured by a small business in the UK, mine arrived within 24 hours of ordering 

They've seen me through 5 winters so far, I'm interested to see how long everyones DX lights last.



MrGrumpy said:


> thats a hell of alot of money and I suppose to a certain degree you do get what you pay. I remember a month or so back chatting to a guy on the run in, his lumicycle light cost him £300 but boy its was bright. Anyway my DX cheapy is sitting here at GUANGZHOU or its flying here now!


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Nov 2011)

Thats probably the one I saw on that chaps bike, very bright. You may have a point with the lasting ability, I currently run a modded Cateye Tripleshot which is now 4yrs old, still running happily and will probably keep running. However I paid £100 for it, which was not a huge amount but not cheap neither. These DX lights may last a life time or they may pack in after 6 months or a year who knows, however compare it to other £30 lights and its a no brainer! 

However right now I am more concerned with receiving my item  If I don`t its £30 wasted!


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Nov 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Magicshin...SIVE-2000-LUMENS-upgrade-mj-872-/250936958269 oh yes the arms race is about to lift off!
and

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/LICREXMLT6LED/cree_1600_lumens_xm_l_t6_led_bike_light_kit 

hmm day light anyone


----------



## cyberknight (27 Nov 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Magicshin...SIVE-2000-LUMENS-upgrade-mj-872-/250936958269 oh yes the arms race is about to lift off!
> and
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/LICREXMLT6LED/cree_1600_lumens_xm_l_t6_led_bike_light_kit
> ...


 


To slow............

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2000-lumen-magicshine-availible.90708/


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Nov 2011)

you would of been better posting in this thread


----------



## cyberknight (27 Nov 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> you would of been better posting in this thread


 
Yes it was a bit much to expect people to read other threads


----------



## mrmacmusic (28 Nov 2011)

Baggy said:


> Glad you like the Moon mrmacmusic - the fact you have to go through "off" to get back to overdrive was also the only thing I didn't really like about it.


 
Thanks Baggy – it's working fine for me, and having only paid £69 for it, I reckon that's seriously good value for money!

I sent an email to the manufacturers about the fact that the light cycles through "off", suggesting they update the firmware for the next batch of lights... whether they actually do or not remains to be seen. Only a minor niggle of course, but worth fixing IMHO.


----------



## MacB (28 Nov 2011)

Well my light arrived today, this one:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300604034468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

first impression was excellent until I tried to use it. By a process of elimination I have found that the charger works fine, the light works fine and the batteries themselves seem ok. But there is something wrong with the lead from battery pack, the one that either connects to the light or the charger. Push fit and set it up as normal and everything is dead as a dodo. However bend the wire just before the connecting socket, requires a certain direction and amount of pressure, and everything works fine.

Have sent them a message via e-bay on this but I'm not prepared to spend any dosh shipping stuff back, I made that decision when I purchased. So we could be looking at a bit of home maintenance here  what's inside one of the molded plastic socket things? How is the wire actually connected and is it fixable by amateur who has tools and is patient? I'm guessing I could also buy a new battery pack but I'd still face the problem of needing the right connector fitted to it.


----------



## Bman (28 Nov 2011)

You will probably need to buy a new connector. The moulded one wont be easily fixed.

Buy a new connector of the same type from somewhere like maplin, chop off the cable before you get to the lose connection and replace the connector. You may need a soldering iron.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Nov 2011)

MacB said:


> Well my light arrived today, this one:-
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300604034468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> ...


 
should be pretty straightforward. How is the battery charger connector, is it the same type that connects to the battery? My Cateye tripleshot has a separate connector for charging which is different! Anyway if its just a loose connection its fixable


----------



## MacB (28 Nov 2011)

Bongman said:


> You will probably need to buy a new connector. The moulded one wont be easily fixed.
> 
> Buy a new connector of the same type from somewhere like maplin, chop off the cable before you get to the lose connection and replace the connector. You may need a soldering iron.


 
This is only a stubby little cable, excluding the molded bits either end, about 2" long, so not a lot of room to play with. The battery cannister is easy enough to open and the cells are bunched together and shrinkwrapped. Is it possible to buy the whole lead and just disconnect/reconnect at battery end?


----------



## MacB (28 Nov 2011)

I'll take some pics before I attempt any surgery


----------



## MacB (28 Nov 2011)

Here we go, battery pack complete(there is a case as well):-




IMG_7212 by MacBludgeon, on Flickr

and opened up slightly with me pointing to where I need to apply pressure to wire to get operational:-




IMG_7213 by MacBludgeon, on Flickr


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Nov 2011)

yep suspect you may have to cut that connector or better peeling it off if you can, then see if you can get a new one from Farnel, Maplin etc. It maybe you need to replace both ends?


----------



## Bman (28 Nov 2011)

I see. That is a bit short. The cable on my T6 is about 40cm long!

How is the cable connected to the batteries? You may be right, you may need to replace the whole cable. Although, I would avoid it if possible. I wouldnt want to rewire all the batteries unless I had to.

Is the loose connection closest to your finger in the 2nd pic? If so, you may get away with only cutting off an extra cm or two.

Before you do cut anything, make sure you can get a new plug. I assume they are the female verson of these. If so, it should'nt be a problem.


----------



## MacB (28 Nov 2011)

I think I'll take the bits along to Maplin for some advice, looking online and I think the sealed cable comes as a complete unit.


----------



## potsy (28 Nov 2011)

MacB said:


> I'll take some pics before I attempt any surgery


This already long thread is about to get a whole lot longer


----------



## MacB (28 Nov 2011)

potsy said:


> This already long thread is about to get a whole lot longer


 
Yeah, yeah, kick me when I'm down, don't you think that the pain of shiny new toy joy turning to inoperable junk funk is enough?


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Nov 2011)

don`t let them put you off, homebrew all the way


----------



## Scoosh (28 Nov 2011)

Of course, you could easily start a new thread in Know-How  .....


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Nov 2011)

Got myself an Ultrafire XML-T6 1000 (claimed) lumen torch like this (with the narrow head) a week or two back, £18 off fleabay from a UK supplier so arrived in a couple of days. All I can say is wow, it knocks spots of the Hope1 I've been running, still got that on the bars as a flasher or back-up just in case.

Hello Andy.

Which eBay seller did you get your light from? Fancy one myself.

Cheers


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Nov 2011)

In case it's of use, I posted a review of an Ultrafire torch just acquired from ebay, here. It only took 2 weeks to arrive from the far east.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ultrafire-cree-xm-l-cree-t6-led-light.90874/#post-1628009


----------



## Cubist (30 Nov 2011)

It's here! My other T6 XM-L

I ordered it form the DX UK warehouse on 12 October, asked them to change the order to the HK warehouse three weeks later, and it was despatched on 17 November. It arrived signed for post yesterday (and typically I wan't in) but that may give anyone thinking of ordering the clue to order it from HK and wait for up to three weeks for it!


----------



## coco279 (30 Nov 2011)

found this for a cheap way of getting a goo light what do yous think?

http://www.instructables.com/id/BIKE-LIGHT-500-Lumen-"Mt.Bike"-for-under-10-bucks-/


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Dec 2011)

Well its here  , first impressions are its neat, currently charging it up, its bright  but that was in the house will try it outside later. The battery connections are a bit hmmm and I think I will also get the silicon sealant out as I can see potential issues with the the lens cap and also the battery wiring. One other note the flashing mode I reckon will seriously pee me off and other road users but I shall see .


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Dec 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> Well its here  , first impressions are its neat, currently charging it up, its bright  but that was in the house will try it outside later. The battery connections are a bit hmmm and I think I will also get the silicon sealant out as I can see potential issues with the the lens cap and also the battery wiring. One other note the flashing mode I reckon will seriously pee me off and other road users but I shall see .


 
Good stuff Worth the wait then?

I've actually found a couple of Ebay sellers doing the same version with a clamp as well, here is one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Fashi...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item23169caf33

Theres a few different sellers all with different packs/clamps. I like this one as it comes with a compass lol!


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Dec 2011)

Its cheap there is no getting away suggesting its a quality product but for the money it seems pretty good. Personally I think the cables are too long, mind you I`ve not tried mounting the battery on the seatpost?? . I`ve now silicon sealed it up, so wiring into battery now water tight. I can`t help comparing it too my Cateye triple shot which at the time it was first out was a £300 light ( I never paid anywhere near that ).The cable between battery and light is quality, the connector is a twist and lock job. The only thing letting it down is the big battery pack .
Anyway if your in the market for a cheap light, my advice is take a punt but order if you can from a UK seller, the one above I would of jumped at rather than the debacle with DX!


----------



## goo_mason (5 Dec 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> Well its here  , first impressions are its neat, currently charging it up, its bright  but that was in the house will try it outside later. The battery connections are a bit hmmm and I think I will also get the silicon sealant out as I can see potential issues with the the lens cap and also the battery wiring. One other note the flashing mode I reckon will seriously pee me off and other road users but I shall see .


 
*Miffed* No sign on mine yet. Being delivered to work so it'd better arrive this week as I'm off after Friday 'til 2012!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Dec 2011)

right lights Bright but very spotty, needs defused a tad?? IS this possible?


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> right lights Bright but very spotty, needs defused a tad?? IS this possible?


 
Look on ebay for "magicshine" and "lense" - there are diffused lenses available which spread light horizontally rather than all over ! Might help


----------



## wiggydiggy (6 Dec 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> right lights Bright but very spotty, needs defused a tad?? IS this possible?


 
Dammit man I'm a doctor not an electrician

Anyone know?


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Dammit man I'm a doctor not an electrician
> 
> Anyone know?


 
Read my post above !


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Dec 2011)

ok found it do they work on these, hmm need to get my ruler oot


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> ok found it do they work on these, hmm need to get my ruler oot


 
You got a magicshine clone ? - Should do !


----------



## BSRU (6 Dec 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> ok found it do they work on these, hmm need to get my ruler oot


It might not fit the mickey mouse magicshine clone as they do not fit a genuine mickey mouse magicshine light.
But they do fit the dealextreme XML-T6 single lights.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Dec 2011)

BSRU said:


> It might not fit the mickey mouse magicshine clone as they do not fit a genuine mickey mouse magicshine light.
> But they do fit the dealextreme XML-T6 single lights.


Well that will do for me  will stick an order in


----------



## wiggydiggy (6 Dec 2011)

Spotted this one, little bit cheaper with no compass or rear light (I have adaptor) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290626506966#ht_9119wt_1037

Whaday think?


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Dec 2011)

seen that one whilst nosing around for a lense, only comes with 2 batteries rather than the normal 4 ? Can`t see run times being great??


----------



## wiggydiggy (6 Dec 2011)

MrGrumpy said:


> seen that one whilst nosing around for a lense, only comes with 2 batteries rather than the normal 4 ? Can`t see run times being great??


Ah well spotted, pity as I prefer the look of the clamp on that one....


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2011)

Be ok on yer lid though with a 2 cell battery ! Less weight.


----------



## wiggydiggy (7 Dec 2011)

fossyant said:


> Be ok on yer lid though with a 2 cell battery ! Less weight.


 
Definately, but I'm not a fan of helmet lights even though _I don't mind others using them properly lol_

I think I'm going to pick out one of the twin cree sets from this page: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320799744124&clk_rvr_id=293061979143

I think having 4 flashing lights at the front will hopefully help prevent right hooks for me!


----------



## goo_mason (7 Dec 2011)

My light arrived today! Probably not going to be used until January, since I need to put a new rear wheel on the bike and I finish work on Friday for three weeks - be getting the bus in for the last two days as I don't trust the wheel enough!


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Dec 2011)

ok the lense diffuser arrived today but its a wee bit of a loose fit for anyone else thinking of ordering shall have to think of some way of fixing that! Unfortunately all the o rings at work are nowhere near that size!


----------



## bicyclos (8 Dec 2011)

how about silicone sealer


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2011)

bicyclos said:


> how about silicone sealer


 
+1


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Dec 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-TWIN-CR...ike_Lights&hash=item4ab1a8121f#ht_5963wt_1270

Those have arrived, seem very bright on just supermarket AAAs, have ordered some 1100ma AAA rechargeables but I also have an eye on getting some 18650's in the long run and the AAAs will do well swapped into my rears.

Not had them out on the road yet, but looking forward to it!


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Dec 2011)

ok silicon sealant has done the trick now how are folks finding the charging ? First charge after a few hours the LED went green, second charge it seems to be taking a while to go from red to green


----------



## cyberknight (31 Dec 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-TWIN-CR...ike_Lights&hash=item4ab1a8121f#ht_5963wt_1270
> 
> Those have arrived, seem very bright on just supermarket AAAs, have ordered some 1100ma AAA rechargeables but I also have an eye on getting some 18650's in the long run and the AAAs will do well swapped into my rears.
> 
> Not had them out on the road yet, but looking forward to it!


 
Be aware that the output quoted will be under best conditions with 18650 batteries, with AAA your not going to get that , even with 1100 ones its going to be more like 110 lumens max, i am sure i posted about this on another thread but my serch fu is weak atm.


----------



## mumbo jumbo (1 Jan 2012)

Blimey. I wish I'd read this thread before. I've been looking out for a new front light and was nearly settled on the Exposure Strada Mk3. I like that (in no particular order):

it's British
it's beam pattern is road-cycling specific
it's wireless - there's no battery pack to strap on
it has a 2 year warranty
it gets great reviews
it will complement the Joystick which will move from the handlebars to my helmet (in flash mode)
But the best I can get it for is £215!!! That's many times more than these eastern imports you're all getting. So - how are they faring? What's the reliability like (that is, if they've arrived yet)?


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jan 2012)

Had my MS for over 12 months and it is still working at 100 % , even the battery life has not diminished .


----------



## niggle (1 Jan 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Had my MS for over 12 months and it is still working at 100 % , even the battery life has not diminished .


Ditto for my front Magicshine, but the rear light's 3W led blew recently just leaving the surrounding ring of LEDs (which is actually a perfectly adequate light with good side visibility and no burnt retinas for following drivers any more). It blew after I mounted it upside down with the cable entry at the top, which was quite a predictable result really  Worth getting in there with some RTV sealant even when mounted the right way up I think. I do wish the switching functioned better though, it would be so handy to be able just to toggle between high and low without the other functions including switching off.


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Jan 2012)

mumbo jumbo said:


> Blimey. I wish I'd read this thread before. I've been looking out for a new front light and was nearly settled on the Exposure Strada Mk3. I like that (in no particular order):
> 
> it's British
> it's beam pattern is road-cycling specific
> ...


 

Try Ribble, £179 and yes it is the best powerful road specific light out there if you have the dosh.


----------



## mumbo jumbo (1 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Try Ribble, £179 and yes it is the best powerful road specific light out there if you have the dosh.


Thanks for the tip. Out of stock unfortunately. In fact only 2 of 13 Exposure products are in stock!!!


----------

